# Sports_doc Frog Room- A Ridiculous Collection of Frogs



## sports_doc

took some pics this weekend....its a mess but its home 



















Pums, variabilis, banded intermed, tarapoto imis...









Colon tank









Y terrib tank









'Yellow body' INIBICO variabilis


----------



## Anoleo2

Wow, it looks so clean and spider-less... and very well insulated! :wink:


----------



## gary1218

You DEFINITELY need to cut back a little bit Shawn. I'll help you out by taking the colon tank  Any pics of those guys?


----------



## Jencylivez

I'm jealous.


----------



## MJ

Very nice mate 8) you up for a visit?


----------



## sports_doc

Sure Paul, just try and work around the holidays please 

Chris,
I saw plenty of spiders tonight :wink: , Nice bassleri pic btw. 

Gary,
I actually looked at my photobucket account and believe it or not, no Colon pics. jeez. Sorry. 

S


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

How the hell do you people do it! I barely have enough time for 2 tanks and a cat.

John


----------



## Z_Ruby1212

very nice! you have so many tanks to play with, LUCKY!


----------



## joshsfrogs

Now you just need some fruit fly shelving units...


----------



## Otis

it's so clean looking. the varibilis are sick and so is the colon tank.


----------



## sports_doc

joshsfrogs said:


> Now you just need some fruit fly shelving units...


Ha, Josh. Now you SEE WHY I was picking your brain about them. I havent made the leap yet, but I will at some point...thanks for the advice.

S


----------



## HappyHippos1

How bout a shot of that second from the left vert in the second pic with the purple flowers? I'd like to see it and whatever you keep in it?


----------



## sports_doc

Your crazy. :wink: 

actually it has a pair of spotted retics, and the flowers are from a mini violet.

I dont have another pic of the tank.

S


----------



## Elphaba

Mmm, INIBICO variabilis... those sure are sweet!

~Ash


----------



## RPN

Shawn is that a water area at the front of your tanks? Where do you make cultures and all that good stuff with a room full of so many tanks. Wow i'm jealous...


----------



## sports_doc

there is actually some more room, behind the camera, a 40 breeder, a 29 tricolor tank and the colon tank are there, and some work space, small storage closet area and a potentially functional slop sink that I havent tried to figure out yet...(didnt turn on water--winter, NH, burrr, frozen pipes, burrr).

S


----------



## RPN

I knew you had more than was shown, you have some great pdf's and tanks. You coming to Canada any time soon? I was wondering if that is still water in the front of your verts? It looks like a pool area or someting. Do you change out that water if so and how often?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That Colon tank is one of the best I have seen! I love that design.


----------



## KeroKero

Awesome tanks! What's the plant thats in the front left of the colon tank?

This is making me want to actually get working on my tanks :lol:


----------



## Julio

Nice shot Shawn!! are you gonna expand soon?


----------



## nelcadiz

WooooW! I want go to your home, but dont´worry for the bed, I ´ll sleep in the frogroom jajajaja


----------



## sports_doc

Corey
I'm not entirely sure I remember the plant and a quick look didnt turn up the tag (I keep them someplace but the darn supply area is too much of a mess at the moment...till spring cleaning  ) 

It is a marginal bog plant and grows a lot like a 'sword' plant, with those spreading pups they make.

It was doing better when I was misting more, but it still seems to be holding its own. I think if the tank wasnt so tall it would do better with some higher intensity light. I already have 4 bulb CF spiral lights on the tank so without going to HID thats all it's getting in there!

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## atlfrog

Wow. Sooner or later, my sunroom will look like that. What a neat room!


----------



## chesney

*Frog Room*

WOW! :shock:


----------



## jughead

That is one kick ass collection you have going on... and your from room and tanks are just AWESOME!!! :shock:


----------



## Demosthenes

Wow, spectacular vivs! Looks like you have some very happy frogs. I'd love to stroll through that room. Looks like one could probably spend hours memorized in there. I bet it's noisy though!


----------



## Jayson745

I see why you dont bother listing your frogs in your signature. It would take a whole page every time you post!

I want that some day. I'm sure its alot of work, but well worth it.


----------



## sports_doc

thanks everyone.

thought I'd add some more here...

one of the colon, just peeking out.









momma Regina









O lam, through the glass, sorry... makes a blurry mess but they dont let you open tanks and take pics of them









spotted retic


----------



## kyle1745

Great stuff Shawn. I need to get to making some tanks...


----------



## Julio

gorgeous red lamasi Shawn!!!


----------



## Mikee

:shock: I love your spotted retic.


----------



## dartboy2

Wow!!! I bet your frogs are happy!


----------



## Demosthenes

Keep those pictures coming! Perhaps you could get a polarized filter for those through the glass shots? :lol:


----------



## sports_doc

Some pics from yesterday. I actually take many more but I'm lousy so only a few make the cut. Thats why my pics seem so 'random', sorry.

Nabors line. I think one of the girls, she looks a bit funny b/c I caught her shedding . These throw most of my blue legged patterns.









Tarlton line. These throw most of my 'stripped' patterns. 









and again









YB pum, 06. Male. I missed him calling, he tucked in the throat as soon as I stuck in the camera.









Uakarii

























Borja Ridge Pop with tad, and a really filmy wall :shock: This is actually the first time I've caught them transporting. Very cool.









thats it....

Shawn


----------



## Anoleo2

The intermedius look great.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

KeroKero said:


> Awesome tanks! What's the plant thats in the front left of the colon tank?


Rumex sanguineus

The uakarii look great! Keep us posted.


----------



## harrywitmore

spotted retic







[/quote]

Shawn, what specie of Begonia is that?


----------



## dartboy2

Nice frogs! I love that pum!


----------



## Mikee

too awesome.


----------



## Otis

the ukaraii look awsome, any luck breeding them?


----------



## Android1313

Killer Vivs and pics! Love the Colon viv...Awesome! 
Nice Vents, and Lamasi too! :shock: 8) :idea: :mrgreen: 
Color me impressed, inspired, and envious!
Thanks,


----------



## heyduke

im sooo jealous!


----------



## sports_doc

found these pics Harry. Does this help? Looks like a violet of some type :? 

Shawn


----------



## DenZ0r

NICE nice Frogs!!


----------



## harrywitmore

Those do look like Saintpaulia (African Violet). They seem to love it in the. Maybe more folks should use them.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

sports_doc said:


> ...I'm lousy so only a few make the cut. Thats why my pics seem so 'random', sorry.


Look pretty great to me Shawn. Your tanks look very healthy too.

*QUOTE HARRY:*


> Those do look like Saintpaulia (African Violet). They seem to love it in the. Maybe more folks should use them.


These go nuts in a vivarium in my experience. I have one in a tank I built for my Dad's house for some orchids, and it got huge, blooms like crazy. They offer a very pretty ground cover and do not grow too tall which I think is nice too, do not compete with your back wall.


----------



## KeroKero

I really like AVs in tanks but I stick to the smaller ones (minis and micro minis - slowly trying to increase my collection) so they don't take over (a standard can easily grow the same size as half a 10 tank) unless they are a trailer like the one in my anthonyi 8s tank that took over the top of the log until the pothos shaded it... cascade of plant! Time to weed out the pothos again so maybe this time the AV will bloom lol.

I wouldn't do a plant grown outside of a frog tank (since it's adapted to other conditions and they have a tendency of rotting out unless you know how to maul them so they will adapt), but grab a leaf and start one in a tank and it will love it.


----------



## sports_doc

Cainarachi Imitator 'green', INIBICO. Parents and 2 mo froglet









Imitator 'Tarapoto', INIBICO. Mom and 2 mo froglet









I actually caught them all in their containers this am, same day, which was a bit of luck. I like the contrast between the color variants.

O lam basking on a leaf. I just missed the focus though :? . I have yet to take a good pic of these guys. I really need a better camera.


----------



## eric

thats awesome nice setups!!


----------



## Anoleo2

Cool imi/canister shots... Great comparison photos.

Now just get one of intermedius! 8)


----------



## 311_dart

I am always excited when you update this thread, thanks Shawn!


----------



## Julio

that orange lamasi is more like a red lamasi!! great frogs.


----------



## sports_doc

Yeah Julio, I do have another one that truly is red, this one pictured is a dark orange.

They throw some red offspring even right out of morph. I havent had any really red ones come out without SLS ..._yet_....but some of the 'orange' ones do darken [like the adult pictured] with time [9-12 mo].

Just as many morph yellow as well.

Interesting frogs.

Shawn


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Any more intermedius pictures Shawn? You have such a great set-up.


----------



## sports_doc

Thanks!

Guess I have most of them here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20461&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Although I'll keep my eyes out for another picture opportunity....

S


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

:shock: :shock: Yeah I missed that thread. These are stunning Shawn. Is the below frog one of your trio that you were offering frogletts from a few weeks ago? The colors are great.


----------



## sports_doc

Yes, that is my most productive trio, although being one of my favorite thumbs I do have 6 tanks set up with adult intermedius, some pairs, 2 tanks of larger groups.

Shawn


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very cool Shawn. The prettiest I have seen.


----------



## sports_doc

How about this one?

It was almost entirely orange when it was a froglet but some of the spotting has grown with age, unfortunately. Its a male and he is paired with a nice Tarlton line female.

S


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Wow that is really neat Shawn, I have never seen one like that. The variation in these guys is great. I am even more excited about getting some from you this spring. I am deciding on tank size now, 40 or bigger I think.


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## thedude

:shock: :shock: :shock: these are amazing pictures you have. i really liked that red lamasi. whats that green moss the intermedius at the top is sitting on? it looks like shorter, denser, brighter java moss.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Now you are just showing-off Shawn  I can see why they are one of your favorites and why you have so many tanks. Great variation. I like the banded a lot.


----------



## sports_doc

Mywebbedtoes said:


> ...... I like the banded a lot.


Indeed they are nice IMO, although those are simply a stripped variant on the nominate intermedius..

True banded intermedius are different and felt by most to truly be a separate population.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29788&highlight=banded

Shawn


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Oh ok, I wasn't sure when I posted that if they were banded or not. Still gorgeous.


----------



## Julio

Great frogs Shawn!! love that almost all orange intermedius.


----------



## sweetheart27

Wow nice set up..I like it...


----------



## thedude

sports_doc said:


> Yeah Julio, I do have another one that truly is red, this one pictured is a dark orange.
> 
> They throw some red offspring even right out of morph. I havent had any really red ones come out without SLS ..._yet_....but some of the 'orange' ones do darked [like the adult pictured] with time [9-12 mo].
> 
> Just as many morph yellow as well.
> 
> Interesting frogs.
> 
> Shawn



yeah shawn they are great looking! so great that i went down to the portland, oregon show today and got me a breeding pair


----------



## sports_doc

'Yellow body' Nominate variabilis- INIBICO

Tad pack

S


----------



## Frank H

Hey Shawn, I am definately going to be purchasing from you in the future! 

-Frank


----------



## aldo

Your tanks and frogs are awesome. I was lucky to spend a couple weeks in the San Martin Region with Rainer Schulte. The imitators I observed near Tarapoto were more of a metallic greenish-yellow blend. A short hike into higher elevations Variabilis appeared. Hope everything is still there this was back in 1995.

Anyways, I'm working on my first terraium. For a begginer what do you recommend, an imitator or variabilis. I really want a pair of variabilis. It was such a rush finding those stout little frogs.


----------



## nelcadiz

Wow!! great collection!!


----------



## sports_doc

'Yurimenguensis' aka imitator 'lowland Peru/pongo de caynarachi'









Yuri








Colon








Borja Ridge vent with tad








Yuri tank








Colon








Y terribilis








Y terribilis









Yesterdays selection


----------



## Julio

Great pics!!! love the borga ridge vents!!


----------



## sports_doc

Indeed!









Thanks Julio. They really do develop a nice copper shine on NatuRose.

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Anoleo2

Nice. 

Got them all set up in a viv now?


----------



## Julio

sweet escudos!!


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

10-12 mo old Cayo Nancy

















Very tiny tarapoto imi popped out of a brom yesterday.









Red/Orange Lamasi belly









BR vents out and about


----------



## Julio

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

sweet nancy!!!


----------



## droseraman

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

i need a frog room


----------



## AaronAcker

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

AMAZING FROGS... I need to sell about 5000 freshwater fish so i have room for more frogs lol...


----------



## sNApple

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

damn i wanan get some Nancy's!


----------



## imitator83

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

And some Borja Ridge Vents! Nice Frogs! .....and the wish list grows again.....

I have to say, though, that my favorite pic of your BR vents is the one you posted in the Frogs Classifieds section a while back. These are amazing frogs, sooooooo much better than your regular FG vents. Thanks for the pics,
Scott


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*



imitator83 said:


> And some Borja Ridge Vents! Nice Frogs! .....and the wish list grows again.....
> 
> I have to say, though, that my favorite pic of your BR vents is the one you posted in the Frogs Classifieds section a while back. These are amazing frogs, sooooooo much better than your regular FG vents. Thanks for the pics,
> Scott


This one? not sure. but I think it is a better color representation than the one above.









Let me know Scott b/c I have about 25 of then ready ;-)

Shawn


----------



## slipperheads

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Hey Shawn, beautiful frogs, glad to see another Ventrimaculatus owner  .

I see those leaves in my yard everywhere here in VA, can I use those im my viv? I have boiled magnolia leaves at the moment that are starting to get crusty and decompose. 

Thanks


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

White Oak leaves and some red maple mixed in...decomposing is good, just throw some seeded springtails and new litter on top.

S


----------



## skylsdale

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Hi Shawn, what sort of substrate is that in your BR vent tank...it looks like the crushed walnut shell I've seen for sale at the local Petco.


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Mix of Red Sea Florabase, Ca sand, Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil, fir bark, coco husk

S


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Interesting blend. Sports Mix.


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*



Mywebbedtoes said:


> Interesting blend. Sports Mix.


  

I should have thought of that.

S


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Or Sportstrate. You could market that!


----------



## kyle1745

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Nice...


----------



## sports_doc

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*


----------



## Tom V

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

Thanks for the update, I always enjoy seeing pics of your intermedius!


----------



## topherlove

*Re: Frog room- Pic Update 2/5/08*

yea that first intermedius is amazing they have great patterns


----------



## Amphiman

What is the difference between standard intermedius and the Tarlton line intermedius?


----------



## sports_doc

Amphiman said:


> What is the difference between standard intermedius and the Tarlton line intermedius?


Tom
None really. There exists in the hobby 'lines' of frogs, named often for their importer. The Tarlton/Putnam line of intermedius is fairly common. From the specimens I have, they throw more stripped patterns than other 'lines'. That said, I dont believe there is a natural distinction between lines in the wild. Current US populations can be mixed if desired.

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc

No spot, yellow Basti. ?Subordinate male. Looking for a like girl if you have one.









Female Man Creek belly









Giant Orange, subadults. 









Male Colon belly









Female Colon, same tank









First time I've seen this with my pairs. Yellow terribilis.


----------



## kyle1745

Very cool...


----------



## topherlove

2nd that, first time ive ever seen that before.


----------



## Roadrunner

ARGHHHHH!!!! you got colons too!!! damn where are they all coming from? How come I haven`t seen any for sale!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sports_doc

frogfarm said:


> ARGHHHHH!!!! you got colons too!!! damn where are they all coming from? How come I haven`t seen any for sale!!! :lol: :lol:


I've been 'collecting' them for the past year actually Aaron. Once I get an established pair or 2, I'll let some go. I have 6 adults at the moment, and may only keep a pair in the end. So I'll let you know....hopefully this spring/summer.

Shawn


----------



## JoshH

Sweet jesus, that's a well done frog room!  It reminds me of the frog room at NAIB alot.


----------



## Bocomo

Out of all the frogs on this board I have to say, your's certainly look the best! Good camera?


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Nick K

real nice.


----------



## MattySF

Oh man more excellent frogs Shawn. I've lost count of how many dozens of times I've visited this thread now. Many choices on me old wish list from your collection. Did you ever find a better shipper for the $$ on coast to coast that you were comfortable with than fedex ?


----------



## Sokretys

I feel like i just flipped through a slide show from the dart frog exhibit at the Miami Zoo. haha


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

My must you taunt us Shawn?! Beautiful as always.


----------



## sports_doc

Some choice Black Bassleri. This is through the glass, sorry.
They are sitting atop large leaved plants every morning...but I only recently put the camera back in the frog room.



















Imitator 'intermedius'









Standard lamasi


----------



## ggazonas

Shawn are those the black bassleri that are currently breeding. They have a cool looking yellow stripe on their back. I'm use to seeing the ones with the broken line on their back, but those are really nice looking as well.

Can't wait to get them.


----------



## stemcellular

Looking nice, Shawn. Now you just need to add some pics of that tricolor setup that you have.


----------



## Faceless

WOW... Thats all i can say...
Some of those BR Vents are very
bright colored... Im surprised i dont see
more people on here with those guys
they are a beautiful breed !


----------



## housevibe7

Very nice Shawn. After seeing Tor's black bassleri at NAAC, those have been added to my list of somedays.


----------



## sports_doc

Tarapoto imitator [INIBICO]









imitator 'intermedius' male









'peach' Basti









real dark male pumilio that came in with the Rio Branco/Guaramo imports









Matecho girls









Yellow bassleri 









here is a black bassleri, that really is black. Someone else out there owns him/her now...









another funny black bassleri, which I've since grown to adulthood myself


----------



## gretchenellie

oh...my...god...

i want all of that!!!

if you dont mind me asking, what is that vining plant that is beside the Tricolor in the photo with the tad pack?


----------



## MJ

Awesome stuff Shawn! those matecho girls look superb!


----------



## sports_doc

thanks Paul
They are a few months older now....just waiting on some boys....eventually 

Gretchen
It is some type of common house plant...a peperomia...you see at HD/Lowes but is always mislabeled at caperata...which it aint.


----------



## MJ

Shawn,

What;s in the tank of duck weed mate? got a FTS if it's a tad set up


----------



## ChrisK

Shawn what kind of wood is that in the Colon tank, and is it one piece??


----------



## jmoose

Great pictures and frogs, Shawn.
I think this tank is one of the really great looking tanks.
Is there anyway that you can post a bit clearer one?
What's going on the right side and the top center area?
You got a carnivorous plant growing there?
Very very nice 


sports_doc said:


>


----------



## Palmbeach

Wow! Looking super-nice  This will make me smile for the rest of the day!


----------



## sports_doc

Chris- It is 3 pieces of cypress, cut flat at the base and made into a tee-pee. Originally it had a hose up the center and a pump in a pond...but I all but did away with the water section...so no 'volcano' anymore.

Moose- the tank isnt clear b/c of condensation on the glass. There is a pitcher plant in there. Has been for years...who knows how many tricolors its eaten . . Top right...well there is a large cypress knee in the pond area, and way up in the corner, which you cant really see is an air line diffuser with 8 lines going to various places, making a drip wall etc. Pump in the pond...

thanks!


----------



## addam4208283

the frog room looks great. you have a nice collection there shawn. may have missed it but how big is the room itself that you have do you do anything special for heating? 
ADAM


----------



## *GREASER*

sports_doc said:


>




Wow does that guy look like a yellow fant or what!


----------



## ChrisK

awesome. i was thinking about constructing an artificial tree trunk/roots for a corner piece but been leaning more and more towards just using cypress or ghost wood for it, so your pic leaned me a little more


----------



## clwatkins10

Stunning frogs. Setups like yours are the reason I got into the pdf hobby.
P.S.- I saw some pics with a green carpeting 'plant' that was spreading over rocks and stuff, but it wasn't a moss, do you have lichens?


----------



## sports_doc

OK, well since last I posted here we began construction on a garage...the Garage-ma-hal if you will

The garage drive-in is actually on a steel/poured concrete suspended slab and beneath it.....da'da...the new frog room.... Some day. The foundation goes another 12 ft underground from what you can see here...So the new frog room will be 100% subterranean. 55F all year round...just a bit of heat and should be nice and stable...unlike the above ground room I'm in now.

Right now it is still 4-6 mo from being finished but...its a start right? 

The old/current frog room is in the white bldg just behind the garage in this pic...the one with the arched 'bank' window.

The garage will be attached to the house via a mud room/bathroom area. Hopefully built in the next month. 

Mud season in NH is now through April...fun time to be diggin in the dirt and doing construction. yuck.


----------



## frogparty

garage ma hal is a sweet band! A totally subterranean frog room would be SAWWEEEET!!!


----------



## addam4208283

nice addition. so total including frog room how many levels do you have in there? how big is the frog room going to be?
ADAM


----------



## sports_doc

It is a "3 story" bldg, but one full level is below ground, so really only 2 stories. The garage has 10ft ceilings and the vault of the second floor is actually 15ft. It is a big room above...for the kids.

Hopefully solar power off the back [south] roof.

28 x36 ft


----------



## dom

holy wow. all i can say is that ill be moving in next week so it better be finished!!


----------



## Julio

should be a killer frog room when done iam sure!! i smell a meeting soon


----------



## divingne1

That is a pretty cool set up there. Are you going to have heated floors for the frog room or just using space heaters or something of the like?


----------



## MzFroggie

Now I am going to have to find some Colon's...That sucks, I thought I was done wanting..LOL


----------



## Fishman

Shawn,

It was great to meet you this weekend, and see your setup. I look forward to seeing the new place when it is finished. If you need help moving over let me know, I am a decent pack mule.

Dan


----------



## addam4208283

nice you are putting up solar panels too? 
adam


----------



## Marinarawr

sports_doc said:


>


 What is the name of this frog?! Holy beautiful....

Stunning frogs Doc . I'm glad you bumped this thread, otherwise I would have never had the pleasure of browsing your collection.


----------



## MzFroggie

Marina those are the Colon's I was talking about. O.pumilio "Colon's" I believe.. I have to get a pair of them. Aren't they cool....


----------



## MarcNem

Kool!? Those Colons are incredible. Def on my must have list. Shawn, you have a great collection. An inspiration to us all.


----------



## ChrisK

MzFroggie said:


> Marina those are the Colon's I was talking about. O.pumilio "Colon's" I believe.. I have to get a pair of them. Aren't they cool....


Those are actually cristobals, colons' bodies are green with spots. Both are awesome though


----------



## Devanny

Yas, I think those are cristo's.


----------



## MzFroggie

Yea I thought about that after I posted but I couldn't find the edit button so I was stuck. LOL..Now I find the edit button..But the Colon's are the green one's right? Those are what I was talking about. But the cristo's are hotttttt too...Dang add another to my list.


----------



## hylahill

I love seeing rooms like this-I show them to my wife so that she sees that not only am I not the only with tanks and stuff all over my room, I don't even come close to the guys who are really serious about it!

Great set up Shawn!

Cliff


----------



## TsReptiles

Thats a Nice Collection!! I wish i had the Room for a collection like that....


----------



## sports_doc

MzFroggie said:


> Marina those are the Colon's I was talking about. O.pumilio "Colon's" I believe.. I have to get a pair of them. Aren't they cool....


Those red ones are actually the imported '06 'Isla Cristobal'. 

Colon are the metalic green frog with the 'basti'-like spotting. Some with cream legs.

Shawn


----------



## Marinarawr

MzFroggie said:


> Marina those are the Colon's I was talking about. O.pumilio "Colon's" I believe.. I have to get a pair of them. Aren't they cool....


You said it! Very nearly on par with R. benedicta.


----------



## Newt1

Any more updates for us to see

I wish my frog room was 1/2 as nice as yours


----------



## basshummper

hurry that garage-mahal up! me and the rest of the NEFG want to come and crash your new frog room.


----------



## sports_doc

Abiseo bassleri









Red Cristo/Rio SNDF 06'









Bri Bri female, Tuss '06









veradero, Understory '09









somersii, Todd Kelley


----------



## melas

Wow Shawn those somersii are absolutely stunning! The others aren't bad either . . .


----------



## alluringeli

You have a really nice collection of frogs. They are very beautiful.


----------



## Julio

nice bassleri!!


----------



## Dane

sports_doc said:


>


Shawn,
how do you keep this Salvinia? Any filtration?


----------



## sports_doc

Dane
I dont keep it anymore, but when I did it was in the tadpole 5 and 10 gal tanks....no filtration just high light.

It grows very well outside in ponds in summer, birght sun...so as much light as you can give it indoors i think would be best.

S


----------



## bobberly1

I just bought some of that too, I didn't know the name at the time. I have it in a fish tank, and it's notoriously easy to grow. Aquarists call it nitrate sponge (which is what it was labeled as).


----------



## Newt1

How many veradero, Understory '09 did you get?

That was what I was ordering until I lost my job

So more pics of them so I can have them through your pics

Thanks


----------



## laylow

*!*

Very nice, I think you should spread the love, lol, you wouldn't even know some of the tanks were gone you have so many lol! Very nice setup man


----------



## Sherman

Amazing, It took me 45 minutes to find the picture that I was looking for....but man, what a 45 minutes!
Thank you Shawn for your time.


----------



## papaK

great thread! lots of cool pictures... that garage is going to be awesome for you.


----------



## afterdark

Hi Shawn - long time idolizer, first time poster. hahaha.

What size verts are you using for your thumbs? They look like 10's, but I don't want to assume...seems you're having a lot of luck, whichever size they are.

Everything looks GREAT! Your orange/red animals are especially stunning.


----------



## stemcellular

afterdark said:


> Hi Shawn - long time idolizer, first time poster. hahaha.
> 
> What size verts are you using for your thumbs? They look like 10's, but I don't want to assume...seems you're having a lot of luck, whichever size they are.
> 
> Everything looks GREAT! Your orange/red animals are especially stunning.


I think he uses 15G verts for his thumbs - at least that is what I picked up from him a few months back.


----------



## Anoleo2

stemcellular said:


> I think he uses 15G verts for his thumbs - at least that is what I picked up from him a few months back.


Yeah, they're 15's. Same width and height as a vertical 10 gallon, but larger depth.

Great pics, I've got a pic of your Abiseo also, if you'd like me to post it.


----------



## TonyT

I can't wait to have an actual frog room.

TonyT


----------



## PacMan

WOW, just scrolled through your thread...you have a wicked frog collect man..you could almost charge ppl to come and look when your new frog rooom is up and running. I would pay to see it!

Keep us update.


----------



## sports_doc

Spotted retic. Remaining 1/2 of a prior proven pair. Sex unknown.









Prob pair of Matecho, from a 1.4









6 wk old vanzolini.









11 mo old Yellow terribilis









Nancy/Solarte female with tad. Caught in action tonight.









Guaramo/Uyama SNDF '06


----------



## tangelo

What line are your vanzos? I have a group of three coming next week and then one or two more from another source in a month, also how many did you get and how bold are they?


----------



## MarcNem

My vanzos came today and they are the boldest frogs I have seen in a while. They seem fearless. 

Marc


----------



## Tripod

Shawn,

......as usual..... Great pictures! Beautiful frogs! Awesome setup! We've come to expect nothing less from you.

On the technical side of things, how much light (wattage wise) do you place over your tanks and how long do you leave them each day? I have always noticed that your tanks consistently have moss or other "greenery" growing on the bottoms (even the verts). I have trouble making enough lumens reach the bottom of my tanks (without over heating them) to promote quality growth. How do you do it, Oh Great One?

Steven


----------



## alluringeli

I love the picture os the solarte. Thats a really cool pic....


----------



## Bananaman

Amazing frogs and tanks Shawn, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## ray1taylor

Wow that room is amzing! I'm guessing thats definately your favourite room in the house lol.

Must sound cool when different species in the same room call.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie

sweet pics. I love those colons.


----------



## thelegend76

Shawn,

Are you sure its your home? Looks more like it belongs to the frogs.  I hope to have as nice a set-up as that someday(probably not, cuz the wife would divorce me and then I'd have no money or room! But a guy can fantasize, Oh I'm one messed up individual, fantasizing about frogs.)

Larry


----------



## ray1taylor

Great pics I love the "colon tank".


----------



## stemcellular

Maybe time for some updated pics from the Frog-Ma-Hall....


----------



## sports_doc

I'll try and get some actual room pics up as well.

Solarte male sitting on some fry...this week.









Veradero group in their big brom. 5th Froglet hopped out this week from it also.









flavovittatus in temp tank at time of picture. Found some eggs under a leaf this week.


----------



## stemcellular

Looking good Shawn.


----------



## jubjub47

stemcellular said:


> Looking good Shawn.


Good shots. Have you raised up any flavo tads yet?


----------



## sports_doc

From the summer 09 meeting at the Frog Pit

intermedius female









INIBICO Blk bassleri male









Lowland fant female









Uakarii


----------



## axolotl2

Do you have any frogs on a "want to get list", or do you have them all???!!!


----------



## Topete

Just wanted to say congrats on such a fine collection of wonderful specimens. How many do you have total? some for sale?

Keep up the great work man.


----------



## sports_doc

John Clare was at the house today and took some pics for me. Thanks John.


terrib tad in pond of tank








matecho froglet number 001








Escudo male








Nancy male








Yellow bassleri female








1 wk Veradero froglet hiding in the litter








SI tricolor female


----------



## stemcellular

Looking good, gotta love those SIs.


----------



## eos

Awesome photos.... Do you have any recent pics of your colon tank from the 1st page oh this thread?


----------



## sports_doc

jubjub47 said:


> Good shots. Have you raised up any flavo tads yet?


Not yet Tim, they are just getting started...and turns out there is likely 2 girls in there b/c 'somebody' ate the first eggs...humm ;-(



> Awesome photos.... Do you have any recent pics of your colon tank from the 1st page oh this thread?


No I dont. I can try and get some. It looks much the same although the broms have 'taken over'.



> Just wanted to say congrats on such a fine collection of wonderful specimens. How many do you have total? some for sale?


thanks. I have about 300 adult frogs, plus whatever tads/froglets at the time. Only 60'ish tanks currently. I do post what I have for sale from time to time in the classifieds.



> Do you have any frogs on a "want to get list", or do you have them all???!!!


No worries, I have a long want list like everyone else 



> On the technical side of things, how much light (wattage wise) do you place over your tanks and how long do you leave them each day? I have always noticed that your tanks consistently have moss or other "greenery" growing on the bottoms (even the verts). I have trouble making enough lumens reach the bottom of my tanks (without over heating them) to promote quality growth. How do you do it, Oh Great One?


No sure on the overall lumens, but I typically use 48" double tube T5's over my racks. They are expensive though, and I am finding out that the bulbs are not a long lived as one would hope a 20$ bulb would be ;-(. 6700 and 10K is what I buy usually. Keeping the inside glass/ glass top clean and free of dust helps. Also trimming the 'canopy' to let light penetrate. Other then that, I think all tanks with plants could benefit from more light...it is just a cost and temp thing for us all isnt it.


----------



## nburns

I have probably already commented on this and you've heard it a lot from others but you really do have a spectacular collection. I love combing threw this thread and looking at all the pictures.


----------



## SoCalSun

Wow!!! Probably one of the most amazing collections ive seen. Thank you so much for sharing man!!!!! 


Do you have any shots of some red vents, that would be awesome!!


----------



## sports_doc

terrib tad in pond









nancy









Matecho pair 2










Yellow belly male









Chrome bassleri









tricolor









yellow bassleri












matecho baby


----------



## sports_doc

escudo









terrib









terrib tad








colon








terrib pair 2









veradero


----------



## Fishman

Nice photos Shawn. What do you have on the bottom of the tad pond?


----------



## frogfreak

Wow

Very nice pics!


----------



## iljjlm

Beautiful frogs Shawn. 

Do your Isla Colons produce pretty regularly for you or are they kind of sporadic?

Dave


----------



## chinoanoah

Yes, please tell us more about this "pond" for the tads! Absolutely amazing pics.


----------



## jfehr232

Now you know the master never tells his secrets ahahaa


----------



## sports_doc

chinoanoah said:


> Yes, please tell us more about this "pond" for the tads! Absolutely amazing pics.


The pond really isnt all that special. Honest. It is a depression in the 30 gal tank the adults are in ....about 10 inches across and 1.5 inches deep. 

The bottom is the same substrate as the rest of the tank. Coco/sand/old fir bark/chunk peat.

The plants are mostly bacopia sp. 

The pond has been in the tank for 2 years at least so it is very well cycled and the water is crystal clear. 

Usually the parents drop off tads 6-8 at a time. Smaller tads I think get eaten by the bigger. The pond supports about 6 tads.

By their belly content color they must be eating something orange but I just dont know what. Dusted ff's are taken ravenously...and I feed them tad food at most every 2-3 weeks. I've never seen any sort of egg feeding, and I dont think phyllobates would do that anyways. 

The froglets emerge smaller then if I did it myself in an outside tank, but seeing them in the tank is just amazing. If the pond is full, then I will pull eggs....otherwise I just let the parents do their thing and pull froglets when they are 1-2 month OOW

there....secrets divulged


----------



## Manuran

Hi Shawn,
Great frogs and beautiful pictures as always. I have one question for you.
Is that a captive bred Yellow bassleri that you raised? It has a pretty extensive amount of yellow for a captive raised animal. Any secrets? 

Thanks.


----------



## johnc

sports_doc said:


> By their belly content color they must be eating something orange but I just dont know what.


I've been giving this some thought and I think it may actually be cells in the gut wall that are breaking down/processing the naturose.


----------



## nburns

Man you have an amazing collection.


----------



## Leidig

I, like everyone else, am extremely jealous and envious of your collection. How long have you been in the hobby and collecting darts?


----------



## NCStateHerps

Shawn, this may have been covered, but those tanks you have your imis/intermedius/variabilis - are those 18 talls on their sides?


----------



## pl259

Shawn uses a lot of 20Hs. So do I. I think that's what those are.


----------



## azure89

All your frogs are awesome how many different species and morphs do you have?


----------



## sports_doc

My camera died....after 8 years. So I took a few quick pics with my wife's Canon PS S80 to see if it would 'work'. 

Well I'm not so good with the manual settings mode but I'll figure it out with some help [flurry of emails coming...  ]. Likely I'll use this 3 y/o camera and replace my frog room camera with something for the family that is more compact and easier to travel with.

Standard redhead fant running from me...









Flavovittatus, also running from me...









EU import, 'red' bassleri....of which I think I have 4 males


----------



## stemcellular

Figures you would get the Rood bassleri Shawn.. look nice!

I've decided to pick up the Olympus Stylus Tough 8000 for daily use/for Peru. If you haven't seen it yet, its pretty hardcore and appears to take decent pictures for what it is.


----------



## Danny Lee

300 adults and 60 tanks? thats fantastic


----------



## sports_doc

*Update 1/15/10*

Orange/red lamasi female with eggs in film canister, she is 2.5 yrs old 









Group of 'Tarapoto' imitator offspring....subadult/adult sized at this point. Tor Linbo's line


----------



## Deli

:O

Very nice tanks. The Colon tank is my fav =D

Where did you get that stump for it?


----------



## ChrisK

Deli said:


> :O
> 
> Very nice tanks. The Colon tank is my fav =D
> 
> Where did you get that stump for it?


I asked that way back, he answered a couple of posts later: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-room-pic-update-11-9-09-a-13.html#post304422


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## melas

Just moved into the new room and it's already full! 

What morph is that? Very beautiful deep red! Do you have a pair/group or just a single individual?


----------



## FrogMike

Very Nice Room .


----------



## nathan

Great looking frogs!


----------



## R1ch13

I agree with Melas.

Real real nice colouration.

Richie


----------



## stemcellular

Looking good Shawn. I thought you had the red heads? Those don't look anything like the others that just came in. Glad to see the bassleri are going again, love the coloration on that male!


----------



## melas

Simply amazing !


----------



## sports_doc

Thanks all for the kind words....I enjoy sharing and the excitement of catching something cool happening....

Was in the FR this evening cleaning tanks and catching frogs for trades when I caught these 2 action pics, luckily.



















I'm in the process of switching over to the larger exoterras and oddly enough the frogs above are still in the older tanks. A lot of the stuff that was moved over has stopped breeding, predictably, due to the commotion.


----------



## stemcellular

Nice carry shot!


----------



## AzureFrog

Great photos Shawn!  That second one is something that most of us will never see, let alone get a pic. Very cool!

Peace
Shawn
(same name different gender)


----------



## Boondoggle

Just a quick hijack, what size Exo's and why are you switching over? What do you think of the Zoomeds? I ask because I'm planning out a rack and I've only been using top opening bowfronts so far...


----------



## Deli

didnt read throught the whole thread, but are those E. Tricolors in the viv with the pitcher?


----------



## nathan

great photos

The tad pic is awesome, and the egg shot looks like bubbles from farting in the water lol ! 

Seriously though nice frogs


----------



## Jeff R

Notice how he only posts bits and pieces of the frog room? He knows what he's doing...
tease


----------



## sports_doc

1st good Lowland fant eggs....









Pum eggs, 14!



























And finally me....about to paint the GarageMahal this past weekend...


----------



## johnc

What's the frog in the second last photo? And what's the big white species in the last photo?


----------



## addam4208283

you have some amazing frogs there. i cant wait to start my fixer-uper 50 gal. 

nice job on the garagemahal it is going to be a great room.
adam


----------



## sports_doc

> didnt read throught the whole thread, but are those E. Tricolors in the viv with the pitcher?




Yes, SI anthonyi. Although they have since been evicted from that tank....



thedude said:


> man shawn you have some awesome frogs!!! any chance we could get a FTS?


I havent taken one yet. It isnt much to speak of.....a 24x18x24 exoterra



johnc said:


> What's the frog in the second last photo? And what's the big white species in the last photo?


Baja Huallaga imitator and me in yet another shot that hides my identity ;-)



> Just a quick hijack, what size Exo's and why are you switching over? What do you think of the Zoomeds? I ask because I'm planning out a rack and I've only been using top opening bowfronts so far...


The zoomeds are 10-20$ more locally. The Exo's were something I saw in action with a big collection at AZDR and they were very happy. My tanks were getting old enough to need refurbishing anyways...


----------



## johnc

sports_doc said:


> Baja Huallaga imitator and me in yet another shot that hides my identity ;-)


The Baja Huallaga imitator looks a lot like a lamasi - I'm genuinely surprised.


----------



## Devanny

It's actually Bajo Huallaga, not baja. We don't want to mess up the names like we did with tarapoto-(tarapota)


----------



## thedude

sports_doc said:


> I havent taken one yet. It isnt much to speak of.....a 24x18x24 exoterra


its not the tank, its whats inside that counts  i mean im interested in how you have it set up for those rare oophaga!


----------



## sports_doc

Devanny said:


> It's actually Bajo Huallaga, not baja. We don't want to mess up the names like we did with tarapoto-(tarapota)


Interesting. Mark's site has them as Baja Huallaga. 








They are breeding lately...but egg eating. I did manage to pull 2 eggs tonight.

Also,














The Lowlands were transporting tonight also, but getting a pic was impossible. Sorry, just too skitish for the camera.


----------



## Julio

those imis are just too cool, let me know when you have some available, you are gonna force me to get some.


----------



## edwing206

Awesome frogs! 
Can I request a picture of the abiseo? I remember you mentioning you had a female. Thanks!


----------



## johnc

Julio said:


> those imis are just too cool, let me know when you have some available, you are gonna force me to get some.


Get in line.


----------



## afterdark

Great pics as usual Shawn!

In your next update, I'd love to see some shots of your yuris. Thanks very much!


----------



## new frog breeder

great photos and frog room 

how many years did it take to build up the collection


----------



## pashetti

some news?


----------



## sports_doc

The "Sisa" and "Yellow" INIBICO bassleri tads are just coming OOW, first clutches. Fingers crossed. They are all black at the moment but I'll try and get some picks as they color up.

INIBICO black bassleri tad pack. He hid this clutch from me so I had to add the container of water. He did ultimately deposit most of them. In the past others have eaten them off his back, or he deposited into tiny pools or brom water, and no froglets ever emerge. They do much better if I pull the half done eggs.









Regina Male transporting a tad
Look closely on his back.....and then in the water....
4 years I've had these guys and this is the first time I've witnessed the drop off.


----------



## dendro-dude

Great pics, man.
Awesome to see the tad drop off
Good luck!


----------



## Mitch

Awesome. I love the look of your vivs!


----------



## johnc

Shawn, you need to medicate that bassleri - he's covered in parasites .


----------



## sports_doc

johnc said:


> Shawn, you need to medicate that bassleri - he's covered in parasites .


[shock] Are you teasing me John :-0

If you were a more successful frogger you would recognize those 'parasites'.  aka: Hitch Hikers.

You'll have to let us know on NEFG how the midwest is treating you. Good froggers there.


----------



## maverick3x6

Shawn,

You sir, are a living legend in this community.


I'm not sure if this has been asked before (quite a long thread), but how many hours per day do you typically dedicate to frog /tank care & maintenance with such a collection? I'm curious because sometimes I struggle keeping up with 4 large tanks! haha

Hope the weather is treating you good up there in NH, I'm dying down here on the cape!


----------



## johnc

sports_doc said:


> If you were a more successful frogger you would recognize those 'parasites'.  aka: Hitch Hikers.


That's one very trusting frog!



sports_doc said:


> You'll have to let us know on NEFG how the midwest is treating you. Good froggers there.


So far so good. I am planning on showing up at your BBQ! 



maverick3x6 said:


> You sir, are a living legend in this community.


Totally agree .


----------



## sports_doc

maverick3x6 said:


> Shawn,
> I'm not sure if this has been asked before (quite a long thread), but how many hours per day do you typically dedicate to frog /tank care & maintenance with such a collection? I'm curious because sometimes I struggle keeping up with 4 large tanks! haha


Thanks Maverick
I spend 1 hour a day, after dinner, and typically 4 hours on weekends.....but I 'rush'

The room really needs 2x that time allotment, but I'm too busy.


----------



## yours

What about for feeding? That's gotta be up there!!! No way you can squeeze all that in an hour....unless....you're...SUPER SHAWN!!! 




Alex


----------



## sports_doc

Understory FG Yellow vent offspring











'El Dorado' pum









'Yellow Belly' couple









'Matecho' tincs

















Fungus 









Tarapoto [INIBICO] female tending to eggs. Interestingly she laid them 2 days prior and return to them multiple times to 'sit' on them. Weird. 









'Regina' Patrick Nabors lines

















'Orange' lamasi









'Green' highland lamasi









'Matecho'


----------



## Dendro Dave

Neat mushroom...You wouldn't consider bagging a couple of those up and shipping them off would you? Maybe could get some spore to take hold in my viv


----------



## chinoanoah

I want. All. Wow. 

Great frogs. 

Do a frog room video!


----------



## eos

chinoanoah said:


> I want. All. Wow.
> 
> Great frogs.
> 
> Do a frog room video!


A video is in order... great looking frogs!


----------



## botanyboy03

Thats a lot of vents and lamasi babies. I want them all!!!!!!!!! They're totally adorable.


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## sports_doc




----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Okapi

Lots of awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## markpulawski

Shawn what kind of Fant is that?


----------



## sports_doc

^ LLfant Mark.....UE


----------



## Dendro Dave

What was the blue one in the first new pic? Darklands? Cuchero? Blue escudo? a really bland baby benedicta?  Btw loved the obvious Benedicta! Favorite dart of all time...hopefully someday I'll get to work with them.


----------



## sports_doc

^ Dave it is a newly morphed Cauchero from a 2.1 trio in a 24x18x24 Exo

the bene's havent been successful for me....still struggling. Lost one of my girls so now it is a 2.1.....REALLY SHY.....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I will never again complain about the amount of cultures I have to make.

John


----------



## Dendro Dave

sports_doc said:


> ^ Dave it is a newly morphed Cauchero from a 2.1 trio in a 24x18x24 Exo
> 
> the bene's havent been successful for me....still struggling. Lost one of my girls so now it is a 2.1.....REALLY SHY.....


Rad on the cauchero...good job.


Sad on the Benedicta... sorry to hear that man. Maybe it would be worth decreasing her mate choices a bit and dropping down to 1.1 just to avoid any potential stress and lowering the chance of another loss at least till you can bolster your stock of those some. Just a thought, could be the stress of moving one would offset any benefit. You've got way more breeding experience then me so I defer to your judgement.


----------



## got2envy

what the 

Wow! what a collection!!

I want some of those...and those...and those...


----------



## Mitch

Drooling


----------



## BlueRidge

Mitch said:


> Drooling


Oh come on...put your tongue back in your mouth, it's not that great!


Just kidding.... it is!


----------



## stemcellular

Looking good Shawn. Love that yellow bassleri shot.


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## stemcellular

Good to see my kids doing well, Shawn.


----------



## sports_doc

Northern variabilis, one of 6 in the group. INIBICO imports from years back. 24x18x 24 exo








Male INIBICO tarapoto imi. 2.2 in a 24x18x24 exo








Female Regina tinc, Pair 2, 30 gal.








1.2 BH Imi trio, 18x18x24 exo








Cauchero male with tad. 2.1 trio in a 24x18x24 exo








Juvi 'Yellow Belly' still in with parent pair. 18x18x24 exo


----------



## Mitch

Very nice!


----------



## addam4208283

awesome frogs! thanks for sharing the pics. 
ADAM


----------



## Allyn Loring

For someone who claims they don't take good pictures I've not seen any complaints ,they are top notch Shawn!And TWENTY EIGHT pages later this thread has received quite a bit of PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks again for the share!


----------



## vivlover10

awesome!!

what kind of verts are on the top?

I wish I could have that frog room


----------



## boombotty

Hey Shawn,
Do you know the name of the plant with the orange stems in this pic?
Also, pretty jealous of your collection.


----------



## sports_doc

Scott
I bought that as a seedling from Scott Menigoz years ago at IAD. You might want to try him. I dont have the name anymore.

Shawn


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

That is known as a Fireflash, Chlorophytum amaniense
I only notice 1 or 2 of these in Scott's tanks last time I was down there. But still give him a try


Shawn your frog room is awesome!

Todd


----------



## johnc

Shawn, I have to give you credit on the photo skills - there's a couple of real gems in that group. That yellow-belly photo is superb.


----------



## sports_doc

Baby escudo









'Colon' 'Drago' 









INIBICO variabilis '06









'Black Jeans'


----------



## Chicago Frog Man

Nice new photo additions Shawn! 'specially like the Black Jeans, Terribilis and Colons! Nice job and nice frogs!


----------



## dom

Hey shawn are you dargo's legs reallly that dark in orange, or is it just camera quality making them seem dark. I know mine are pretty dark but those look spectacular


----------



## stu&shaz

Primarily Shawn,what a wonderful thread,stunning pics,unbelievable setup,above all thanks for taking the time to share this with us.We are from dear old blighty,we are slowly cobbling together a little room of our own,nearly 2 years in and we finally have our first residents.
if you have the time could you please give us a tiny bit of you knowledge?
Shawn what are the biggest pitfalls that a beginner could fall into?
What diet do you feed all those frogs?
and finally as i can guess how busy you are,what would you say,are the most important criteria for breeding darts?
Thankyou again for all the effort you have put into this thread, i have read it top to toe,tis a joy mate,
take care 
Stu


----------



## madran2

very nice frog room..


----------



## sports_doc

stu&shaz said:


> Primarily Shawn,what a wonderful thread,stunning pics,unbelievable setup,above all thanks for taking the time to share this with us.We are from dear old blighty,we are slowly cobbling together a little room of our own,nearly 2 years in and we finally have our first residents.
> if you have the time could you please give us a tiny bit of you knowledge?
> Shawn what are the biggest pitfalls that a beginner could fall into?
> What diet do you feed all those frogs?
> and finally as i can guess how busy you are,what would you say,are the most important criteria for breeding darts?
> Thankyou again for all the effort you have put into this thread, i have read it top to toe,tis a joy mate,
> take care
> Stu


Hopefully I wont be taking this picture often 









Stu,
My frogs get 95% FF's, mostly melanogaster, but some hydei also. We make about 50-60 Cx's/ week.
I dont have a whole lot of time, so I end up doing stuff late at night in the FR and very early on weekend b/f the family gets up. During the work week only 1 hour a night...
I feed every 3 days, although the froglets get fed anytime their containers are empty of FF's, daily for some. 
Pitfalls? my guess is being consistent. Same FF media, same process, misting schedule, feeding....and have a strong local community to rely upon in crisis. I trained someone to care for my entire collection for vacations etc. 
Fun stuff. Very few stay in this hobby > 5 years though. It's a demanding and 'delicate' one for sure.

Happy couple


----------



## stu&shaz

> Stu,
> My frogs get 95% FF's, mostly melanogaster, but some hydei also. We make about 50-60 Cx's/ week.
> I dont have a whole lot of time, so I end up doing stuff late at night in the FR and very early on weekend b/f the family gets up. During the work week only 1 hour a night...
> I feed every 3 days, although the froglets get fed anytime their containers are empty of FF's, daily for some.
> Pitfalls? my guess is being consistent. Same FF media, same process, misting schedule, feeding....and have a strong local community to rely upon in crisis. I trained someone to care for my entire collection for vacations etc.
> Fun stuff. Very few stay in this hobby > 5 years though. It's a demanding and 'delicate' one for sure.


Thanks Shawn,we kinda intend to do this for as long as we are possibly able,he he its taken nearly 18 months two years to get to having our first frogs.slowly planning,and learning. I have kept a few basic common amphibiams as a kid,maybe 6/7 years.Gotta say we find it enthralling,all the little facets from the plantgrowing to designing the room racks making vivs,but its the stock that is so interesting,this fascinates us,oh and the top pic is that a tad being eaten?
Stunning terribilis!
thanks for your time very generous
Stu


----------



## sports_doc

Mom and 2 kids









Mom and child









Male 'Sisa' bassleri









OH bassleri and 'kids'









'Sapasoa' female bassleri


----------



## Dendro Dave

Love the Escudo and Sisa especially...and I'll always have a soft spot for the sapasoa too


----------



## Mitch

Awesome... love the Escudo. They're one of my dream frogs. When I was at Andy's this weekend he went into their tank and moved the leaf litter around, and a few froglets came hopping out of there, all of which were nice and fat. So cool!


----------



## coraltastic

would just like to say wowoowowoowowwwwwwoooow


----------



## eos

Shawn.... great pics of some awesome frogs. Love the baby pictures


----------



## stemcellular

sports_doc said:


> Mom and 2 kids
> 
> OH bassleri and 'kids'


Akem, pepperi you mean.


----------



## thedude

nice shots! glad to see you have a lot of breeding going on. 

checking up on this thread never disappoints!


----------



## sports_doc

Blk Jeans breeder









'Yellow Belly' pum juvi/subadult









'Drago Colon' pum couple









and an old one of my original frog room  2004, was in my 'root' cellar at a prior house.


----------



## toksyn

That room is something else . . .


----------



## eldalote2

Those are double bulbs in each fixture correct? Are they just standard Lowes etc. fixtures? I need to redo my lights. 

Very nice!!!


----------



## miko12

Just wondering how much time per day do you spend in your frog room. It looks really awesome.


----------



## roberthvalera

Just went through this whole thread, its amazing you have almost every frog in the hobby!! You should release a free range human in there, one that can serenade the frogs.


----------



## sports_doc

^ I need that Roberto. 

My part-timer needs to go off to college  soon. I tried to convince him to stay for peanuts, but apparently he wants to be a doctor some day and thinks going off to college is best for his career. 

Soon it will be back to me, 100% of the time....


----------



## stemcellular

sports_doc said:


> ^ I need that Roberto.
> 
> My part-timer needs to go off to college  soon. I tried to convince him to stay for peanuts, but apparently he wants to be a doctor some day and thinks going off to college is best for his career.
> 
> Soon it will be back to me, 100% of the time....


Be careful what you ask for Shawn, you might just end up with this in your frog room:


----------



## GRIMM

I dont know why, but this is the first time I have taken a good look at this thread. Amazing collection! It must be a pleasure every time you step foot inside the room. Freshly morphed froglets, tads, eggs, plants flowering, constant calling. Unreal.

You should seriously do a quick video with sound during a thunderstorm so we can take it all in at once.

How is the garage comming along?


----------



## roberthvalera

stemcellular said:


> Be careful what you ask for Shawn, you might just end up with this in your frog room:


His floor probably has safer microfauna Im sure!!


----------



## dmartin72

What's your full time job? It must be overwhelming to do it all yourself!



sports_doc said:


> ^ I need that Roberto.
> 
> My part-timer needs to go off to college  soon. I tried to convince him to stay for peanuts, but apparently he wants to be a doctor some day and thinks going off to college is best for his career.
> 
> Soon it will be back to me, 100% of the time....


----------



## addam4208283

i would also be interested in knowing what you were using for lighting in your old room. all the plants in your tanks look to be happy. i really like your verts that you had/have set up. do you have any updated pics of them? i am setting up a couple right now and am trying to figure out what to use for lighting.

ADAM


----------



## NVfrogger

Love all the FF cultures on the top .


----------



## calvinyhob

Shawn as always nice!!!

I also second the questions of how is the garage-mahal coming along?


----------



## stu&shaz

again we have looked at your pics properly inspirational,had a six seven hour drive today ,for something special.Thanks truely ,i now want to go and do more but have to let them settle,best of luck on your onesome Shawn,I am sure there must be other mad kids about whom would love to help
Stu(oh for that oppurtunity when i was young!!!)


----------



## sports_doc

@ Stu. You will have to let me know the 'special' additions sometime! Good luck with them.

@ Sean. The great room is 'finally' coming along. Hung a projector yesterday and waiting for 35' of HDMI to arrive tomorrow. Your assistance was hugely helpful today.

I do have a full time job yes, and a busy family. I wish I could spend more frog room time, but it seems sometimes I am there just to clean/feed/spray and stay 'only' 3 steps behind the work.

@ Adam. I would rec you find the 'diamond plated' shop lights at Lowes. They have a metal inner reflector [not the cheaper ones with the white painted reflector] and run about 30$. They are a very nice and bright 48" shop light. Worth the extra money over the 12$ ones.


----------



## sports_doc

'Cayo Nancy' froglet









Think this tank is ready for some inhabitants. 

















'Isla Colon' female, she has been feeding tads all winter


----------



## Arizona Tropicals

"Think this tank is ready for some inhabitants."

Looks like a feast, will make something very happy for sure.


----------



## Chris155hp

Think this tank is ready for some inhabitants. 










what kinda isos are those?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals

Look like dwarf white.


[SPH "Correct Sir, the tank is full of springs also but the DWWL do out compete just about everything except slugs  " ]


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## melas

Whatcha got there Shawn??!! Some kind of anolis . . . species??


----------



## sports_doc

Sorry, pair of Anolis baracoae, 'blue' form

Fun huh? 

S


----------



## melas

Yeah they are AMAZING! Are these your first lizard/non-frog inhabitants? Good luck with them!


----------



## sports_doc

No Matt, I just dont usually post the other stuff....I have a pair of Anolis marmorata, a banded kingsnake male, a leopard gecko, some phelsuma, some crabs, salamander, fish, marginated tortoise....

If I didnt have a job, home, family.....Id live in a zoo for sure. 'This' is me being restrained LOL


----------



## dendrobateslover

I have 4 dogs, 2 ducks, about 40 fish, a python, a water monitor, 3 dart frogs (1 more on the way and 2 more in June) and will be getting another python eventually 

Beat that! 

Just kidding. Great collection of both frogs and non-frogs.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man

I think that's the first grannie photo I've seen from you. I didn't know you kept them. What else are you hiding from us? Any other rare morphs? Show us some pics!


----------



## sports_doc

^ Funny. They are new actually, a 'possible' pair, from the old line from the 1990's. 

Im not keeping anything from you. 

I just add pics as I take them. I only break out the camera occasionally and honestly with a lot of my shy species I rarely if ever get a pic worth posting.

S


----------



## rollinkansas

Thats the worst pic on the internet of that particular pair! haha....having said that, they will only get more and more blue as they get acclimated.


----------



## sports_doc

Tonights pics 

Cauchero emerging




























'Colon' froglets, just hitting the turf

















'Yellow Belly' sub









'Black Jeans'


----------



## Julio

Great frogs as always!! your colons have an interesting pattern, got a pic of the parents?


----------



## sports_doc

Julio
It is the same trio group of 'Colon' that are pictured earlier in this thread....

they always throw such variable offspring....

Shawn


----------



## GRIMM

What is that chrome/silver and red pumilio? Is it that crazy rare one Ive seen before on a european website? lol


----------



## sports_doc

GRIMM said:


> What is that chrome/silver and red pumilio? Is it that crazy rare one Ive seen before on a european website? lol


The one with the granules on its back?


----------



## Ross

GRIMM said:


> What is that chrome/silver and red pumilio? Is it that crazy rare one Ive seen before on a european website? lol


Looks like Oophaga granulifera from Golfito


----------



## GRIMM

3rd picture in your previous post. Looks super!

Edit: Yes from google images it looks like Granulifera. And it also looks to be as rare and expensive as I though lol.


----------



## Mitch

Very cool. I love the Cauchero... they're like the azureus of the Pumilio world!


----------



## Tadbit

It's always a highlight when the thread is updated. I love looking at your collection!

Any updates to the frogroom itself?


----------



## edwing206

I'm loving the cauchero! Very nice!


----------



## sports_doc

Thanks everyone. Ive been bringing the camera in the room more often lately...

Matecho trio courting...they love eating each others eggs....









Rood/Red head 'pepperi' EU line








Thin female after laying that clutch









'Sisa' male bassleri









Maybe young/sub female atelopus









Male atelopus









Female atelopus









'Colon' female from the trio, and the froglets above









INIBICO 'Highland' variabilis









Unsexed granuliferus subadult


----------



## sports_doc

Some new news. 5-22-11.

First Atelopus eggs. They were Amplexed since last weekend, 5 days of rainy weather later.










Drago 'Colon' male fertilizing eggs...









Escudo female laying eggs...









Juvi 'Nancy' ducking into a film container to flee from me....









Second 'Nancy' froglet also, this one a couple months younger









Fungus


----------



## Julio

great to see you had another atelopus female Shawn, keep them coming!!


----------



## sports_doc

I 'had' 3 Julio, but had to invest in 11 males to get those. Lost the one female that everyone saw the picture of, full of eggs ., and 2 boys due to shipping injuries/ nose rub infections. All in all a very big investment, so fingers crossed!! this works.

The other female I think must have laid in the wild prior to capture as none of the males have shown interest in her, while they were all piled upon this one that laid the eggs.

Shawn


----------



## JeremyHuff

Shawn,

Congrats on the Atelopus eggs. Please keep us updated on their development.


----------



## DJboston

Congrats on the atelopus eggs! Very excited for you!

They probably morph out tiny like walking toads right? I think it would be incredible to be able to offer juvis eventually. Do they only lay eggs once a season or something or are they just gravid for a long time with the eggs since there are so many? I assume this because you said they showed no interest in the other female obviously as she may of just dropped off eggs before they arrived.

I can't believe I haven't been back to your house since last year. I need to soon.


----------



## sports_doc

Well lots of fungus, and 90% of the eggs got caught up in it, but a rare few did drop as they say....

Next year we'll be ready for them


----------



## gary1218

sports_doc said:


>


That's pretty AWESOME. Also LOVE the blue male.


----------



## Julio

that is a pretty sweet shot of that escudo Shawn!!!


----------



## fleshfrombone

If I'm not mistaken Atelopous eggs are photo sensitive are they not? Or is that a flashlight shot?


----------



## arielelf

Such an amazing collection!! I would kill for the room to have a collection like this!!


----------



## sports_doc

The porch in springtime









BJ eggs








and adult









found 2 yellow belly froglets tonight









striking distance...along with a nice big clutch in the hut









Colon getting busy









Lowland fant with tad pack









One of 4, Isla Nancy juvis in the parent tank









Atelopus fry...not many made it through the fungal mass of infertile eggs but some are at least still in the water









Drago Colon female


----------



## stemcellular

Nice on the hoogmoedi tads!


----------



## frograck

nice atelopus tads!!
Congrats on good husbandry. keep us posted how these do for you.


----------



## sports_doc

An important effort IMO

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/69163-say-goodbye-galact-habitat.html


----------



## josh_r

Shawn, what is your atelopus setup like? I had heard they needed a stream type setup to breed. is this true??


----------



## MSteele

love the colon's - plan on getting them as my next pumillio...


----------



## tclipse

Shawn, how do you sex those variabilis? The ones I got from you and also from Scott Menigoz are shaped almost exactly the same between sex, they're all chubby and monstrous. That picture is proof.. male or female, they all end up looking like grapes with legs. 

I'd venture to guess 1.2 with the male on the right in that picture? These are far and away the most difficult frogs I've had to sex, identical shape/size and they all look like they're carrying eggs.. I had to memorize spot pattern to differentiate my male bc the body shape is so similar. (I'm not complaining at all btw  Just wondering if you've noticed any differences).


----------



## arielelf

Your Colons are so beautiful! I think that Colons and Fantasitcus are my favorite frogs. My wife does not see the beauty in the Colons, every time I excitedly show her a picture of them she just says "yeah but they're just green"  I can't seem to win her over.


----------



## sports_doc

^ Yes the Atelopus are in a stream tank that is 60% water, 40% land.

^ I dont know on the variabilis, I just 'look' at them and can tell . maybe you have all girls as they are NOT shy to call....


----------



## stemcellular

New feeders?


----------



## jckee1

Really enjoying this! I noticed what looks like open fruit fly cultures in some of your vivariums. Do you leave them in for a short time or til they are done?


----------



## BBoyette

Are those mantis?


----------



## sports_doc

^ yes, Mantids. Just for fun, but now I have 300 of them 

I imagine they are cannibalistic so I wont have that many for long. 

I bought the egg cases from a local nursery for 9.99$ for 2. Really just so the kids could see them emerge.

^ Yes, I occ toss in old FF containers or ones teaming with maggot when I want to fatten up some females or when a cx is still hatching but is old and getting mites....

Never had any ill effect, despite what you hear people comment about, as 'guesses' when something goes wrong. Ive done it for 6 yrs now.

Shawn


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

sports_doc said:


> ^ Yes, I occ toss in old FF containers or ones teaming with maggot when I want to fatten up some females or when a cx is still hatching but is old and getting mites....
> 
> Never had any ill effect, despite what you hear people comment about, as 'guesses' when something goes wrong. Ive done it for 6 yrs now.
> 
> Shawn


I have been doing this for a few years now, too. When cultures get to the point where a lot of flies are dying, the media is drying up, and the emerging flies are much smaller, I toss the cultures in there and the frogs go in and eat whatever is left over. Then, after a few days, I take the cultures out, clean them, and start new ones. Thanks for sharing, you have some great frogs in that collection!
Bryan


----------



## Melo

sports_doc said:


> ^ yes, Mantids. Just for fun, but now I have 300 of them
> 
> I imagine they are cannibalistic so I wont have that many for long.
> 
> I bought the egg cases from a local nursery for 9.99$ for 2. Really just so the kids could see them emerge.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yep mantids are definetly cannibalistic when there isnt food lol, you could throw in lots of fruit flies in there to feed them if you wanted, and then you can watch them molt as well, you will need bigger food items later when they get bigger though


----------



## ghettopieninja

How are the hoogmoedi tads doing Shawn? Did you ever get any algae/diatom cultures going?


----------



## sports_doc

I wish I had good news. 

I went away on vaca and over that time they all disappeared. Just not enough food for them. 

Will get it more organized ahead of time next year though!

----------------------------------------------------------

Currently Breeding as of 6-28-11:


Bassleri Yellow Tarapoto, Black/sapasoa, 'Sisa'/ Chrome
A pepperi Abesio, OH/'Rood'
Terribilis Yellow
Pumilio Black Jeans, yellow belly, escudo, colon, Drago colon, Cauchero, Nancy, El Dorado, Bri Bri
Cainarachi Valley imis, Tarapoto imis, Baja Huallaga imis, banded imis, Yurimaguensis 
Flavovittatus
Variabilis Southern, Highland/INIBICO
lowland fantastica, 
Highland Standard lams, orange panguana lams, green lamasi
Borja Ridge vents, Rodyl vents, FG/yellow vents, Rio Napo vents, Iquitos Red vents
Tricolor - Zarazunga
Anthonyi Rio Sallidillo, Pasaje Sarajunga, Buena esperanta 
Matecho, Regina, Giant Orange, Inferalanis, Patricia
Summersi
Quinquevittatus


----------



## ghettopieninja

Yes they tend to just 'disappear' like that. No worries at least you were able to get the eggs out of her and keep her healthy for next year. I really need to get my hands on a female.


----------



## sports_doc

Recent snap shots

Male cauchero









Female cauchero









Male El Dorado on eggs



























Female Sisa









Isla popa, Wilson Creek









Colon pair


----------



## johnc

I love the Caucheros Shawn. You're a lucky man.


----------



## dendrothusiast

wooowwww, that male cauchero is one of the nicest ones i've ever seen!


----------



## davy

do you see your bassleri sisa a lot or do they stay shy. i hav a group of six that are about 6 months old but i don't see them at all.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

dendrothusiast said:


> wooowwww, that male cauchero is one of the nicest ones i've ever seen!


I second that, he is a really nice shade of blue. I also really like the Isla Popas.
Bryan


----------



## botanyboy03

Wow, those are some tubby variabilis. One of my sustected females is chunky, but the for sure calling male is much sleeker. He's been calling for over 5 or 6 months now. The girls have yet to show any real interest in him. Saw the closest courting I've had so far a bit ago.


----------



## sports_doc

davy said:


> do you see your bassleri sisa a lot or do they stay shy. i hav a group of six that are about 6 months old but i don't see them at all.


Mine are 2 years now, breed regularly, and are out and about 60% of the time. 

Much different then when they were young. Hang in there.

S


----------



## Darts15

Amazing dude. You've got a lotta frogs


----------



## Markw

Woahhh. You've got a work of art there, my friend. You have ALOT of frogs, but you have an IMMENSE amount of fly cultures! Holy cow!

Mark


----------



## sports_doc

Mommy inferalanis 









Yellow terrib pair









YB male









cristobal females









Some odd 'banded' imitator patterns

















tadpole panorama , this is about a quarter of them.....I hate feeding tadpoles :-(









moraspunga


----------



## stemcellular

Looking good


----------



## Fitzy

Wow to all those tads! Looks great!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Those banded imitators look VERY familiar!


----------



## Bonobo

..man that yellow belly is awesome! Really hope to get my hands on a pair some day!


----------



## Zoomie

Shawn, why must you continue to torture me with those banana yellow Terribilis of yours? I want orange Terribilis. ORANGE! And yet I keep returning to your pics.

It wouldn't be so bad if they weren't so vibrant. Can't you at least take a pics when one of them has some spagnum stuck to their butt ? Come on, throw some substrate on them or something. Anything to detract fom their true looks.

Please ask your yellows to quit hawking their tawdry color and whispering sweet nothings in my ear. I am....sadly....weak of heart.


----------



## Fishboy

Im new but apon inspection i think sports doc is pretty good at this


----------



## sports_doc

Rio Guaramo









Male Isla Cristobal calling to female with tad


----------



## nguyenp209

Beautiful frogs!!!!


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Hey Shawn. What kind of background are you using in that Cristobal tank and what kind if moss is growing on it. I'd love to see an FTS!! Any special substrate you're using? I'm getting ready to set up two tanks for pumilio and would love any help you can give. Thanks!!


----------



## sports_doc

^ it is an old type background called coco peat panels....

I am not sure if Blk Jungle can get them anymore, but they worked great. Has to be 5-6 yrs old that background


----------



## sports_doc

El Dorado pair. They have 2 red froglets in the tank now, and Mom is sitting on a clutch in the pic









Popa 'Wilson Creek' male calling









Female 'Isla Colon'









One of a trio of reticulatus









Grannuliferus female









Male









Matecho looking for some water to sit in....









Female 'Yellow Belly '06' full of eggs.









Popa North, orange form. Bad pic as it was running from me.


----------



## Youngherp420

Wow do you have some amazing,good looking frogs there.


----------



## Mr. elder

looking for colon inland female. your female is very nice looking. send pm if got them producing.or know some that does. all your pic's look great.thanks Jeremy


----------



## Bonobo

I love your collection! This is seriously one of my favorite threads.. 

So.. what is your favorite pumilio morph?


----------



## Robzilla56

Shawn,

Your collection amazes me! Beautiful frogs and viv's! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds Mantid's fascinating

Here's one of mine


----------



## 105Dart

Just spent the last 2 hours reading your thread. Absolutely a beautiful collection and pictures. A lot of people look up to you...Thanks for sharing


----------



## sports_doc

Glad you are enjoying them. Im no photographer, just a point and shoot.

Awesome mantid btw.

'Cayo Nancy' pair being sly

















Loma Partida male

















Newer import 'Solarte' female, then male

















'Baru' trio









Cauchero juvi belly shot


----------



## ChrisK

Come on Shawn, how the eff do you keep the ff's out of the cups and the water clean?


----------



## sports_doc

^ tiny tiny little fish eat them Chris.

Cauchero F1's










Mommy Blk Jeans









Now F2 'cristobal' ....see that Ray! :-0


----------



## Ulisesfrb

Awesome. That is one bad ass black jeans.


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Ulisesfrb

Awesome pictures. I love the composition of the Terribilis picture. On another note, don't post pictures of the Standard Lamasi, because it might cause me to shoot myself.  J/K


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Ulisesfrb

Apparently you did not read my previous post  
The frog on that last picture sure doesn't know how to read LOL


----------



## tclipse

Beautiful frogs as always Shawn... you know where to find me when you have some Colon ready.


----------



## sports_doc

Wilson Creek Popa male









Wilson Creek eggs









Old line 'orange' Popa









Cristo male


----------



## kate801

Love the Popas and the Mantis is really cool too.


----------



## sports_doc

Old line 'orange' Popa

















Bri Bri


----------



## Nick

Nice barbatus Shawn. I've got them coming out of my ears at work!


----------



## rollinkansas

Nick said:


> Nice barbatus Shawn. I've got them coming out of my ears at work!


I miss them =( Coolest guys ever if you can get the incubation down.


----------



## Nick

Should have never gave them up Mike. Now if I can get our smallwoodii to lay an egg i'll be happy.


----------



## patm

Got to see the frog room in person yesterday and take a little, living piece of it back home with me  Could have spent the entire day there! Gorgeous animals.

Pat


----------



## sports_doc

gaggle of regina











































refurbished Yellow Bassleri 30g


















Wilson Creek


----------



## sports_doc

yellow belly fat


----------



## stevenhman

Very nice!

It'd be even nicer to see a picture or two of those Rood/Orangehead pepperi...


----------



## sports_doc

^ I can arrange that..


----------



## Caden

You just desensitized me from all sorts of awe and wonder in regards to darts.


----------



## mcadoo

Yes, amazing, I think the whole DBoard looks forward to Shawn's updates. 89,000 views? wow!


----------



## sports_doc

Steven,

For U sir...

























one of the males sitting on the hut


----------



## sports_doc

Nic BJ CB juvis



















FTS Golfito F4's 

































Bri









Juvi Escudo


----------



## brinkerh420

Where did you get the Mantis??
It's so cool!


----------



## MD_Frogger

Is that an early 2000 import BriBri Sean?


----------



## PatEmig09

Wow---you got alot going on---almost as much as me---where's all the tadpoles?


----------



## ashb

Very impressive on the F4 Golfitos, Shawn!


----------



## sports_doc

MD_Frogger said:


> Is that an early 2000 import BriBri Sean?


Old line stuff, Tuss Taylor/Villegas



PatEmig09 said:


> Wow---you got alot going on---almost as much as me---where's all the tadpoles?


There just not as photogenic. Where's your FR thread?



ashb said:


> Very impressive on the F4 Golfitos, Shawn!


Thanks but I wasnt the breeder to F4, just the recipient


----------



## sports_doc

brinkerh420 said:


> Where did you get the Mantis??
> It's so cool!


Friend leaving the hobby gave them to me...thanks.


----------



## Kevin D

I'm very jealous. Very nice room and beautiful frogs.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sports_doc

Isla Colon









Green lamasi breeders


















Buena esperanza anthonyi









BJ









Darkland









BYH









Packing 101


----------



## sports_doc

Male Popa









Caught them all being amorous 









































Moraspunga in heat


----------



## eos

They're all looking great. Love that popa


----------



## Dizzle21

whats the plant growing in the water fall section of the atelopus tank?


----------



## frogparty

its riccia


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

Wow such an amazing thread 
Took me forever to go through it but it was definitely worth it lol.
I hope to have somewhat of a frog room one day.


----------



## stu&shaz

Damn Shawn you must get through some beer to have all those plastic cups spare for keeping frogs in.
thanks for the constant upgrades and inspriration,every now and then a properly great thread appears,this is one of those
thankyou
merry chrombo
Stu


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## cairo11

Good looking cristobal you got there shawn! ; )
Congrats on getting her to breed! Exciting


----------



## sports_doc

Sid....wait till U see these


----------



## sports_doc

Old line Popa froglets









Blk Jeans froglet









Darkland









Popa on eggs


----------



## B-NICE

How many frogs and vivs do you have?


----------



## motydesign

sports_doc said:


>


is that a Rio Branco and a Guarumo?


----------



## Azurel

Amazing frogs Shawn......The red ones in the first pic Moty quoted are amazing....


----------



## ashb

motydesign said:


> is that a Rio Branco and a Guarumo?


Looks like a Puerto Quito sylvatica and a Guarumo

edit: or Santo Dominigo sylv

edit edit: Shawn what the heck is it?


----------



## thedude

ashb said:


> Looks like a Puerto Quito sylvatica and a Guarumo
> 
> edit: or Santo Dominigo sylv
> 
> edit edit: Shawn what the heck is it?


I'm going with some type of pumilio. Oddly colored Bribri?


----------



## markpulawski

Looks like red Vincentei to me.


----------



## ashb

I've never seen vicentei with that dark of red but we may have a winner..


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah Mark is right


----------



## thedude

Well pumilio is closer related to vicentei than sylvatica so at least I was more right than Ash  haha

Nice job on the vicentei Shawn


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I was also thinking it was a vicentei. Would I be correct in assuming that is a little vicentei junior on the leaf next to the adult? Great looking frogs.
Bryan


----------



## glass frog

your setup and frogs are amazing. do you ever sell froglets?


----------



## JeremyHuff

glass frog said:


> your setup and frogs are amazing. do you ever sell froglets?


No, Shawn hoards everything.


----------



## calvinyhob

JeremyHuff said:


> No, Shawn hoards everything.


its true he does... i mean look at his frog room. ive contacted A&E about his issue im hoping they get him help shortly


----------



## PingKing

Mywebbedtoes said:


> :shock: :shock: Yeah I missed that thread. These are stunning Shawn. Is the below frog one of your trio that you were offering frogletts from a few weeks ago? The colors are great.


Hi Shawn I am a bit confuse aren't this Imi chazutas?

Cheers


----------



## thedude

PingKing said:


> Hi Shawn I am a bit confuse aren't this Imi chazutas?
> 
> Cheers


The 'Chazuta' population are site specific from Uderstory Enterprises. Those are "intermedius" from European imports.


----------



## hylahill

Jeez, and I thought my cristobals were awesome, that female is beyond perfect! Let me know when those tads grow up!url]http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif[/url]


----------



## sports_doc

A shipping day....









gaggle of Matecho's 

























Getting ready for the conversion start....so here is the mess PRIOR to the retrofit...[which will likely take me all 2012]


----------



## sports_doc

Salt Creek 2012

























Isla Popa 2011

















The first 4 custom Vivs....they are 22 x 17 x 30H, drilled for 2 misters, one bulkhead drain and a Eurovent front. They will have LED and UVB T5 lighting over the screens. More to come on the specifics of the conversion of the room over time.


----------



## frogparty

Those red salt creeks are AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevenhman

Looking great! I agree, those salt creek's are fantastic. 

Are you going to go with DIY led's? The pre-built fixtures are a bit on the ridiculous side.


----------



## sports_doc

Someone was view # 100, 000 and missed out on their box of free frogs?? was it U Steven??


----------



## stevenhman

I guess I could take the blame, er credit? Since no one else is stepping up 
My wife likes it when I use the words "frog" and "free" in the same sentence.

I hope all those miscellaneous connectors are making themselves useful!


----------



## heyduke

How are the Eurovents working out so far? Do you feel it offers enough air circulation? Do you find them as an acceptable alternative to fans?


----------



## mahji

That is an absolute amazing frog room Shawn, very glad u showed me link, just made my day =9.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Yes, incredible frogroom. Very close to what I envision building up to eventually. Very clean and professional


----------



## pashetti

how many drosophyla cultures do you make in a week?


----------



## sports_doc

mahji said:


> That is an absolute amazing frog room Shawn, very glad u showed me link, just made my day =9.


Thanks  I am glad you enjoyed looking. 



heyduke said:


> How are the Eurovents working out so far? Do you feel it offers enough air circulation? Do you find them as an acceptable alternative to fans?


Actually, so far, so good. Glass is completely dry. The vents are 1.25" on the bottom and the next batch we are going to do them 0.75" to keep in a little more humidity. No fans in my room 



pashetti said:


> how many drosophyla cultures do you make in a week?


~60

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/photography/80027-photo-shoot.html

Ray took some amazing pics for me. I may have to have him over more often....for Pizza and pics.


----------



## JRoe

Damn that's extensive....and probably very expensive! lol

Very nice set-ups!


----------



## sports_doc

_*FROG ROOM REMODEL*_

So I'm progressing with the retro fit of the FR.

Here is a little quick tutorial on the viv set ups.

1. The Vivariums are *Customs from Protean and Sherman Tanks. * Most are a custom size 22 x 17 x 30H so that 4 will fit on a 2 tier 48" Bakers rack, just about as snug as you could possibly make it.

2. They are drilled for drainage and for 2 misting head, also with a '*Eurovent*' system built into the vivs [although I am using Sherman Vents now]

3. The misting system was supplied by *Marty at Mistking*. Right now I am just adding the head and drains and will plumb them together in series with the rest of the misting supplies once I have a few more completed.



















4. I am using *1/2 rigid foam* [See HD/Lowes] in sheets as the background base. A quick 2 tubes of brown silicone II, smash in some dried *Exoterra soft tree fern* [comes in bags, needs to be dried for a few days], or your favorite living wall substrate and dry.

5. I am applying a rim of silicone on the back wall and press fitting the cut sheets of foam against it. They are so light that they do not slide, and dry in 2 days. If needed the wall can be fast scrapped off if the viv needed to be taken down and sterilized in the future [not so easy with the GS foam method  ]


----------



## sports_doc

6. The false bottom is layered. First layer is 2 sheets of *Black Pond Matala Media.* I found in the past it worked very well for me. 



















7. Next is *Featherlite from Black Jungle*. Love this stuff. Really light and long lasting. Color isnt my favorite so I have a way to hide it. 



















8. Quick layer of screen, then I put about an inch layer of Cat Litter/ Clay/ Aquatic Plant Soil in the front of the Viv, about 3" high. The color when wet is an appealing earthy look. And it hides completely the other false bottom layers. The screen keeps the Clay from falling into the Matala. 



















9. I found if I tuck in some wet sphagnum around the perimeter, it prevents and frogs from getting down into the false bottom. I tuck it in quite tight against the glass, soaking wet.

10. Then I cover the entire thing with an inch of my favorite media, a personal mix of clay, fir bark chips, tree fern, Calcium sand, chunk peat and coco soil. 










11. Generous layer of leaf litter, and then plantings. For now just some basics while I sort out all the other vivs. I'll have plenty of plant cuttings to add later.





































12. The broms are from *Michael's in FLA*. And as Ive said b/f I'm always happy with what he pics for me. I get 20-25 at a time, and zip tie them to the wood.

13. The wood is a mix of *Malasian Driftwood and Ghost Wood*, all from *Black Jungle*. I must have a forest worth by now . 

14. Lighting. Ive tried it all. But Ive settled on a combination of T5 High Output UV Arcadia lights that are placed over the screen vent in the top of the vivs, along with strips of LED lighting in back. I am very pleased with the combination as suggested by *Todd at LightYourReptiles*. It is really turning out sharp, and Todd measured the UV output mid viv and floor and it was quite good. [He can tell you the units]

15. So far I have 12 completed vivs, and 4 more in the garage for next weekend. It takes all week to dry media, make mixes, silicone the stryofoam etc, so I assemble on weekends and work nights on the rest.

16. Goal is another 20 vivs from Protean next month, another Mistking set up, and eventually 80-100 automated vivs.

Stay tuned.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey those are nice detailed pics. Thanks for posting them.

That's interesting that you use the matala like that. I have wondered about mounting orchids on that stuff. I think I remember that you have to buy it in pretty big sheets. Where did you get yours?


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## bobrez

Awsome rack, can you get a shot of the screentop to show where uv will come in. Nice Tanks


----------



## Venutus1

Shawn, you deserve to be proud.

Your vision is shaping right up. 

It is an inspiration to all!

And the pictures don't even do those custom made euro-vented vivs justice.

They are so large, clean looking and uniform.

I raises it all to the next level. 

Truly Spectacular!

Cheers,
Todd
lightyourreptiles.com


----------



## cairo11

I see mr green quepos finally decided to make a special appearance!!! Wheeew! Had me worried. ; )


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'm loving the design of those cages. Hope he produces more and more. It'll really bring the hobby up to at least European standards on caging. We are so far behind. 



sports_doc said:


> _*FROG ROOM REMODEL*_
> 
> So I'm progressing with the retro fit of the FR.
> 
> Here is a little quick tutorial on the viv set ups.
> 
> 1. The Vivariums are *Protean Design from Jason* who now lives in driving distance [sorta]. They are a custom size 22 x 17 x 30H so that 4 will fit on a 2 tier 48" Bakers rack, just about as snug as you could possibly make it.
> 
> 2. They are drilled for drainage and for 2 misting head, also with a '*Eurovent*' system built into the vivs.
> 
> 3. The misting system was supplied by *Marty at Mistking*. Right now I am just adding the head and drains and will plumb them together in series with the rest of the misting supplies once I have a few more completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I am using *1/2 rigid foam* [See HD/Lowes] in sheets as the background base. A quick 2 tubes of brown silicone II, smash in some dried *Exoterra soft tree fern* [comes in bags, needs to be dried for a few days], or your favorite living wall substrate and dry.
> 
> 5. I am applying a rim of silicone on the back wall and press fitting the cut sheets of foam against it. They are so light that they do not slide, and dry in 2 days. If needed the wall can be fast scrapped off if the viv needed to be taken down and sterilized in the future [not so easy with the GS foam method  ]


----------



## ems1016

Thanks, Shawn, for taking the time to share all of this with us mere mortal froggers (lol)! Very helpful information as well; you know this business so well. Your word is gospel to me! 

Some questions, please:

How do the Protean tanks open in the front---slide? Up? Down?
Cat Litter in addition to Clay? Brands you use?
Aquatic Plant Soil in the front of the Viv---brand you use?

Ed


----------



## sports_doc

ems1016 said:


> Thanks, Shawn, for taking the time to share all of this with us mere mortal froggers (lol)! Very helpful information as well; you know this business so well. Your word is gospel to me!
> 
> Some questions, please:
> 
> How do the Protean tanks open in the front---slide? Up? Down?
> Cat Litter in addition to Clay? Brands you use?
> Aquatic Plant Soil in the front of the Viv---brand you use?
> 
> Ed


Ed, the Protean tanks have a 2 door slide system on a channel. I am liking it so far, clean, unobstructed viewing. The Euro vent takes some getting used to seeing. Certainly would look cleaner without it, but so far having fog free glass...OMG! 

Cat litter, if you buy the cheapest, no fragrance, clay versions in hardware stores or supermarkets, they are typically earthen clay only. Single ingredient. Calcium montmorillonite/ Fullers Earth. 

Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil, ive posted in the materials section of DB before. Another type of clay, meant for aquaculture. Works great too and is almost identical to Fullers, slight tint of color difference. 

The pics have the clay still dry, but when wet it is an earthy brown. Perfect.

Ive tried all the various false bottoms, and this is what I like best.

GS and silicone backgrounds are awesome and you can get amazingly creative...just not practical for an 80 viv build out. And if you need to sterilize the viv.... uggg


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## mahji

That is a nice looking Colon, i love it. Are you going to post any more pictures soon ? Ur room is great.


----------



## calvinyhob

Shawn,
Nice to see your project underway, good looking tanks there my friend and good luck with the rest of your build.


----------



## ems1016

Shawn:

OK, I've begun trying to match you dollar for dollar. Ordered the best lights from LYR, tanks from Jason at Protean and the various odds and ends you've recommended. I've come to one of two conclusions: I either should have been a sports doctor or a better lawyer!


----------



## sports_doc

^ Ed we need to ban together for quantity discounts through those nasty businessmen who are taking our frog money ! 


































I put this together about 3 mo ago, and so far only these Cristobal are willing to use them [I have them in a YB and Colon tanks also]. Seems though they are doing well with them, and certain easier to see tads, keep full of water, and avoid Brom loss.


















Second clutch from these guys. Male was watering them when I reached for the camera. The first clutch of 3 they transported last week, so clearly there is a second female of the 4 I put in there.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

sports_doc said:


> I put this together about 3 mo ago, and so far only these Cristobal are willing to use them [I have them in a YB and Colon tanks also]. Seems though they are doing well with them, and certain easier to see tads, keep full of water, and avoid Brom loss.


Shawn, do you have these in tanks with other potential tad rearing sites, such as broms? Have any full tank shots of this viv? Do you think the frogs would choose the broms if given the option over this type of setup? 
It looks like it could be a good way to make sure you provide enough tad rearing sites and not have to worry about broms drying up or dying, etc... interesting contraption. I wasn't sure how/if the frogs would use them, but those froglets look good!
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Shinosuke

sports_doc said:


> Seems though they are doing well with them, and certain easier to see tads, keep full of water, and avoid Brom loss.


Very cool pictures, and I like your tadcup tree. Would you explain to us noobs how it would help avoid brom loss?


----------



## sports_doc

^ in many vivs [esp mine without much air movt] , broms have a finite life expectancy, and it never seems to fail that they die when there are tads in them...

The cup tree is working well...

If broms are in the same viv [I did this experiment also], they used the broms over the cups.

I had to have the cup tree alone for it to be used, but it was much easier to see water level and tads for sure.

Thanks

S


----------



## Azurel

The tad tree is a genius idea.....Have you tried it with Ranitomeya species? Wondering if it would work with those as well?


----------



## jckee1

I too like the cup tree. It sort of reminds me of those pics of the "pumilio farms" where they had tacked cups all over the branches of trees in the enclosure. You mentioned that your cristobals were the only pumilios that used the cup tree, have you thought of varying the cup size? Maybe using the white film cannisters. I remember seeing a setup one time where someone had placed film cannisters in the bromeliads as well as around them. 

Jim


----------



## sports_doc

these are really small cups Jim.

About the diam of a film canister, and 1/3rd the height.

I havent had much luck getting obligates to raise tads in film canisters honestly.

Ranitomeya of course, but not obligates...at least for me.

What I want to do is try the giant drinking straw trick next.


----------



## jckee1

They look so big in the picture, but looking at the tads in them I can see what you mean. It will be interesting to see how the giant straw idea works in a viv.

Jim


----------



## sports_doc

Isla Pastores


















































'Salt Creek' Bastimentos 










'Esperanza'










Atelopus hoogmoedi fry 2012


----------



## stemcellular

Looking good!!! Glad to see my gals helping you out.


----------



## sports_doc

^ If we've sexed accurately Ray there is now 1.5 in that Viv and the male is going to pop a cork ! 

That and the froglets hopping around too, makes it one of the vivs I check each time. Lots of excitement in there.

Off to collect river stones today once the rain quiets down. The Atelopus fry have all but cleaned out the tank in 1 week  . Gonna be a big challenge to keep them fed and happy unfortunately.


----------



## stevenhman

Atelopus froglets?!?

You're getting rocks from the river (like they had to do with A. zeteki?) for the diatom's? Diatom algae blooms are notorious problems with newly setup planted aquariums. Apparently high light/high CO2 tanks get mad algae blooms if they aren't planted properly.

In the M. stelzneri breeding thread the guy at the Nashville zoo had lots of success with using the Mazuri gel food spread onto rocks - not sure if that really applies here (or if you've tried it already). Good luck!!!

*edit*
(not sure if Diatom's are still what you're needing, but if you have a chemist friend this may be possible http://www.scottglynn.com/1998%20Kilham%20et%20al%20Hydrobiologia%20%20377%281-3%29%20147-159.pdf "COMBO: a defined freshwater culture medium for algae and zooplankton")

*2nd edit*
https://www.fritzpet.com/algae-food/


----------



## sports_doc

^ thanks Steven

and yes, you are correct.

S


----------



## sports_doc

For you Bill....U asked if they were bold...


----------



## pumiliochaser

sports_doc said:


> ^
> Off to collect river stones today once the rain quiets down. The Atelopus fry have all but cleaned out the tank in 1 week  . Gonna be a big challenge to keep them fed and happy unfortunately.


Maybe look into the new Repashy gel foods for tropical fish-- you could use the veggie version and coat some river stones with it very easily. Some tropical fish hobbyists are having good results with finicky algae eating stream gobies.


----------



## frogigi

wow!!! that's paradise!!! envious!!!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

For Atelopus at the zoo we used Sera brand fish food for them, but I forgot the exact one. It had good results.

If I were you I would email some of the zoo keepers curators that are breeding Atelopus. They'll fill you in on what they have been successful with most recently. 



sports_doc said:


> ^ If we've sexed accurately Ray there is now 1.5 in that Viv and the male is going to pop a cork !
> 
> That and the froglets hopping around too, makes it one of the vivs I check each time. Lots of excitement in there.
> 
> Off to collect river stones today once the rain quiets down. The Atelopus fry have all but cleaned out the tank in 1 week  . Gonna be a big challenge to keep them fed and happy unfortunately.


----------



## heyduke

"They will have LED and UVB T5 lighting over the screens."

Are you using a looser mesh screen? It was my understanding that screens that were meshed tight enough to prevent fruit fly escapes blocked most if not all UVB. Then again things seem to change so fast I have a hard time keeping up.




Sean


----------



## woodworker83

so jealous. such a nice setup. tanks look great!


----------



## sports_doc

heyduke said:


> "They will have LED and UVB T5 lighting over the screens."
> 
> Are you using a looser mesh screen? It was my understanding that screens that were meshed tight enough to prevent fruit fly escapes blocked most if not all UVB. Then again things seem to change so fast I have a hard time keeping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


Sean
Using a proper UV meter, it hardly blocks the UV at all....
So our folklore wasnt correct.

Shawn


----------



## tachikoma

sports_doc said:


> Sean
> Using a proper UV meter, it hardly blocks the UV at all....
> So our folklore wasnt correct.
> 
> Shawn


I always thought screens blocking uv sounded wrong, glad you cleared that one up!


----------



## heyduke

That's very interesting as it seems like we have better options to add uv now without tearing off the top and installing solacryl.

What is your uv lighting schedule? All the time, couple of hours a day, once a week.... Etc?

How much heat do they put out? I'm guessing not much more than a normal ho t5 bulb.


Sean


----------



## sports_doc

^ I dont think any more heat then typical T5...

but really the questions are better directed toward Todd at LYR. I suspect he will be able to answer more thoroughly then I.

As far as schedule, I dont really know what is optimal at this point. It is all new to me, and my frogs, so unless someone has some data, I will just experiment for now.


----------



## Venutus1

Yes... UV does make it through screen. 

Now, It is true that it does cut some of it down _proportionally_.

You figure... if screen is going to block .. say... 25% of the visible light....

Then it will also block 25% of the UV A & B light.

BUT... since Dart frogs do not need (or want!) to be blasted with UV light... 

It is easy using the Arcadia bulbs to "fine tune" it so you get some areas under the screen so that they can get a nice level of UV light.

In Shaw's tanks the UV tested at about 35 Uw/cm2.
That is 35- 40 micro watts of UV per square centimeter as tested with a Solarmeter 6.2.
That is equal to partial shade outside on a sunny day.
Those readings were taken mid-way in the tank in the areas where frogs could hop around on plants and branches under the light / screen strip and get exposed to UV.
Plus, 
The GREAT THING is actually having the glass BLOCK SOME UV in the rear areas of the tank....
Why? 
Because it also creates areas of NO UV in the tank as well!

This is what you want...so the frogs can also get out of UV exposure if they want to.
That is why I personally prefer a screen area and glass over solacryl.

That coupled with the Jungle Dawn LED Bars it creates a set up that gives extra light without adding heat. 

It ends up with the best of both worlds. 
You get a nice, natural lit tank as you can see in Shawn's photos, WITH some UV.

The electricity usage is modest.
One 54 watt Arcadia HO T5 and one Jungle Dawn LED Bar = approx 75-ish watts and covers two tanks. 
So Shawn is using approx. 37 Watts per tank.

Arcadia Ho T5's have the same heat output as any T5. But again. mixing with the LED gets you the best of both worlds.
Less heat, NICE spectrum of light, Excellent UV A&B levels..... and light levels that can be adjusted simply adding LED bar(s) IF you wanted it brighter (without adding heat) . 

Here is the links to Arcadia in England for the specs on the HO T5 UV bulbs.
Side Note: Arcadia makes Europe's TOP OF THE LINE products. 
And LightYourReptiles.com has partnered up with them to start importing much more of their quality products to North America. (for both retail and wholesale 
Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3 Reptile T5 Lamp

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile T5 Lamp

Cheers!
Todd
[email protected]




heyduke said:


> That's very interesting as it seems like we have better options to add uv now without tearing off the top and installing solacryl.
> 
> What is your uv lighting schedule? All the time, couple of hours a day, once a week.... Etc?
> 
> How much heat do they put out? I'm guessing not much more than a normal ho t5 bulb.
> 
> 
> Sean


----------



## heyduke

That's exactly what I was looking for thanks! 
I like that the uv can be used daily in conjunction with the led and the frogs can self regulate their exposure. I'm looking forward to seeing the long term benefits that this will produce. Not only from the added benefit of an alternative source of vit d but also how it will help with the the potential overdosing and build up of vit d in their system. 



Sean


----------



## Sneaky807

How many different species do y b4ou have?


----------



## stu&shaz

Venutus1 said:


> Yes... UV does make it through screen.
> 
> Now, It is true that it does cut some of it down _proportionally_.
> 
> You figure... if screen is going to block .. say... 25% of the visible light....
> 
> Then it will also block 25% of the UV A & B light.
> 
> BUT... since Dart frogs do not need (or want!) to be blasted with UV light...
> 
> It is easy using the Arcadia bulbs to "fine tune" it so you get some areas under the screen so that they can get a nice level of UV light.
> 
> In Shaw's tanks the UV tested at about 35 Uw/cm2.
> That is 35- 40 micro watts of UV per square centimeter as tested with a Solarmeter 6.2.
> That is equal to partial shade outside on a sunny day.
> Those readings were taken mid-way in the tank in the areas where frogs could hop around on plants and branches under the light / screen strip and get exposed to UV.
> Plus,
> The GREAT THING is actually having the glass BLOCK SOME UV in the rear areas of the tank....
> Why?
> Because it also creates areas of NO UV in the tank as well!
> 
> This is what you want...so the frogs can also get out of UV exposure if they want to.
> That is why I personally prefer a screen area and glass over solacryl.
> 
> That coupled with the Jungle Dawn LED Bars it creates a set up that gives extra light without adding heat.
> 
> It ends up with the best of both worlds.
> You get a nice, natural lit tank as you can see in Shawn's photos, WITH some UV.
> 
> The electricity usage is modest.
> One 54 watt Arcadia HO T5 and one Jungle Dawn LED Bar = approx 75-ish watts and covers two tanks.
> So Shawn is using approx. 37 Watts per tank.
> 
> Arcadia Ho T5's have the same heat output as any T5. But again. mixing with the LED gets you the best of both worlds.
> Less heat, NICE spectrum of light, Excellent UV A&B levels..... and light levels that can be adjusted simply adding LED bar(s) IF you wanted it brighter (without adding heat) .
> 
> Here is the links to Arcadia in England for the specs on the HO T5 UV bulbs.
> Side Note: Arcadia makes Europe's TOP OF THE LINE products.
> And LightYourReptiles.com has partnered up with them to start importing much more of their quality products to North America. (for both retail and wholesale
> Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3 Reptile T5 Lamp
> 
> Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile T5 Lamp
> 
> Cheers!
> Todd
> [email protected]


Shawn & Todd can i have your blessing to post this over here for my dart friends, I'm sure John would like to see this too,yup,the bit about the mesh is fascinating ,thats a complete turnaround to what we have been lead to believe here.
Todd good luck
Shawn well.... euro vivs,,,euro lighting can we aid in anything else,
The thread/room/frogs are still a fantastic inspiration!!!
someone here will kill me for the eurolighting its English
May you have the best of luck with the atelopus, 
regards
Stu


----------



## sports_doc

^ Stu....you are cracking me up, with that Euro-humor 

I've gotta get me some... 

Stay well,

Shawn


----------



## Venutus1

stu&shaz said:


> Shawn & Todd can i have your blessing to post this over here for my dart friends, I'm sure John would like to see this too,yup,the bit about the mesh is fascinating ,thats a complete turnaround to what we have been lead to believe here.
> Todd good luck
> Shawn well.... euro vivs,,,euro lighting can we aid in anything else,
> The thread/room/frogs are still a fantastic inspiration!!!
> someone here will kill me for the eurolighting its English
> May you have the best of luck with the atelopus,
> regards
> Stu


Hey Stu!

Yes, I bet John at Arcadia UK would enjoy this link.

I have seen these tanks in person and they are awesome.
The glass vivs themselves are custom made works of art. 
Big and roomy. 
Correct me if I am wrong... but I think there will be over 100 60-ish gallon tanks total when done.

And Shawn has every single one of them planted and viv-scaped beautifully! 

It has gone _way past _just a frog room and is more like a dart frog museum of natural history!
It is certainly an inspiration to dart frog enthusiasts everywhere and a tribute to Shawn's dedication to advancing the hobby!

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## stu&shaz

I'm glad you got it Shawn,erm i think its English humour and mine is a special brand,comes totally without malice.and usually a free cup 'o' char

Shawn i wish we could see the room in the flesh,i'm utterly sure everything Todd has written above is accurate well done .
I'll take it as read then that i can pass this on to folks here,as this uv lighting is something we also use and the mesh readings are..... enlightening 
I'll see myself out
take care both
Todd thanks and glad to see its going well
Stu


----------



## vivlover10

sports_doc said:


> what is the name of the brom the frogs are on? It is very pretty.


----------



## goof901

sports_doc said:


> _*FROG ROOM REMODEL*_
> 
> So I'm progressing with the retro fit of the FR.
> 
> Here is a little quick tutorial on the viv set ups.
> 
> 1. The Vivariums are *Protean Design from Jason* who now lives in driving distance [sorta]. They are a custom size 22 x 17 x 30H so that 4 will fit on a 2 tier 48" Bakers rack, just about as snug as you could possibly make it.
> 
> 2. They are drilled for drainage and for 2 misting head, also with a '*Eurovent*' system built into the vivs.
> 
> 3. The misting system was supplied by *Marty at Mistking*. Right now I am just adding the head and drains and will plumb them together in series with the rest of the misting supplies once I have a few more completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I am using *1/2 rigid foam* [See HD/Lowes] in sheets as the background base. A quick 2 tubes of brown silicone II, smash in some dried *Exoterra soft tree fern* [comes in bags, needs to be dried for a few days], or your favorite living wall substrate and dry.
> 
> 5. I am applying a rim of silicone on the back wall and press fitting the cut sheets of foam against it. They are so light that they do not slide, and dry in 2 days. If needed the wall can be fast scrapped off if the viv needed to be taken down and sterilized in the future [not so easy with the GS foam method  ]


are these sliding front doors or flip open doors?


----------



## JeremyHuff

goof901 said:


> are these sliding front doors or flip open doors?


2 piece sliding that can be lifted out to clean/work on the tank. Shawn, did you get the doors ff proof? There was a link somewhere that showed a cool and easy way to make it using an old credit card. I am sure Doug has the link.


----------



## stevenhman

Ta-da!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77533-fly-proofing-euro-sliding-door-viv.html

You can also use a thin one sided foam tape.

Similar to: Single Sided Black PVC Foam Tape


----------



## sports_doc

Chiriqui with eggs









another Chiriqui male watering









baby 'Baru' grannie


----------



## Robzilla56

I love the updates! Stunning frogs! The watering the eggs is really cool.

Robbie


----------



## sports_doc

^ thanks


SC with tad, and egg clutch

























Esperanza and a froglet

















BJ









Popa of unique character, F1









Atelopus belly


----------



## Ivan M

One word for your enclosures and frog room........AMAZING!

I can look at those pics and read thru this thread, Over and Over and Over and Over again!

AWESOME


----------



## Bonobo

Great pictures. Is the F1 popa from the 2011 import?


----------



## fieldnstream

Congrats Shawn! Looks like the new pums are acclimating nicely


----------



## sports_doc

Loma partida belly









Terrible pic of a nice blue escudo









'Rood' head pepperi









Chiriqui 









Shepard Island









San Lorenzo male









Loma partida









Shepard Island









Baby panther









Female Rio Guaramo









San Lorenzo pair









Lita offspring, growouts









Isla Colon froglet #1









#2









One of the parents









Chiriqui pair


----------



## sports_doc

Bonobo said:


> Great pictures. Is the F1 popa from the 2011 import?


yes it is.

The old line 'popa' aka 'Wilson Creek' seem to through green/ green with yellow/ and orange backed frogs but never a spotted one....yet....


----------



## jbherpin

Lovin' the "Lita" Pums! Beautiful! Also that female "Rio Guaramo" is the absolute definition of gravid... Thanks!

JBear


----------



## whitethumb

it took me forever to read this whole thread, very nice! on the tanks that are not on the shelves, what is it holding the light away from the tanks? where could i find some?


----------



## antoniolugo

Nice frogs


----------



## jrjackson

nice setup of frogs


----------



## Lukeomelas

sports_doc said:


> 10. Then I cover the entire thing with an inch of my favorite media, a personal mix of clay, fir bark chips, tree fern, Calcium sand, chunk peat and coco soil.


Hey Shawn, could you give us a little more information about the substrate you use? Is there a certain kind of clay you use? What is the ratio of your mix? I assume it provides enough calcium for your obligates or you would be using something else.

Thanks


----------



## ems1016

Luke: I had asked Shawn the same question and here is the response he kindly took the time to send me:

"I use orchid fir bark, small chips.....tree fern [I like the exoterra brand stuff], calcium sand [I throw in a few handfuls of the fortified sand for reptiles you can find anywhere], chunk peat [very hard to find, so you might leave it out] and coco/jungle mix. [ie: Petco]. I dont really have proportions, I mix them all together in a huge bin and 'serve' as needed. Top dress with magnolia and live oak. The clay is tricky. I bought mine and Im almost out. If you look on DB, you will find searches for homemade clay substrate. The recipes are all there and with 3 weeks of acquiring supplies and a long weekend messing with the recipe in the garage on a tarp, you too can make a huge mess with clay  and end up with enough to sell to your friends [how I got mine]."

Ed





Lukeomelas said:


> Hey Shawn, could you give us a little more information about the substrate you use? Is there a certain kind of clay you use? What is the ratio of your mix? I assume it provides enough calcium for your obligates or you would be using something else.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## whitethumb

it appears to be some sort of bracket. does anybody know?


----------



## Lukeomelas

Thanks for the info ems, that was exactly what I was looking for. I guess there is no way around making the dreaded clay substrate


----------



## whitethumb

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a153/sports_doc/IMG_4064.jpg

in case nobody knows what picture im talking about, its this one. lol


----------



## stevenhman

whitethumb said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a153/sports_doc/IMG_4064.jpg
> 
> in case nobody knows what picture im talking about, its this one. lol


Still no idea  

posted from my phone - sorry for any errors


----------



## Azurel

whitethumb said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a153/sports_doc/IMG_4064.jpg
> 
> in case nobody knows what picture im talking about, its this one. lol


They are leg brackets that come with the lighting fixture.....I am not sure if you can use them without some modification for other fixtures. They usually slide into slots or ridges built into the light fixtures.....Most of the LED, T-5 fixtures come with them if you don't want to hang them from the ceiling.


----------



## whitethumb

thank you for clearning that up for me, i've been holding my lights up with a not so pretty method lol. 



Azurel said:


> They are leg brackets that come with the lighting fixture.....I am not sure if you can use them without some modification for other fixtures. They usually slide into slots or ridges built into the light fixtures.....Most of the LED, T-5 fixtures come with them if you don't want to hang them from the ceiling.


----------



## BlueRidge

Whew...finally surfed through this whole thread. Loved it! Would love some more pivs of the new room though. How did the addition turn out?


----------



## Venutus1

*Re: Sports_doc Frog Room- Has Gone International!*

A picture of Sports Docs frog room is now on the Arcadia web-site in UK.

Way to Go!! 

They loved his big, beautiful, professional custom set ups in England!

It is currently the third one down on the list here:

Arcadia Reptile: Customer Product Reviews and Experiences


----------



## Kalakole

Very Nice!

I was curious, during the read through I noticed you have your own little zoo at home. Curious what you have for crabs or if you still have them. Would be cool to see .


----------



## sports_doc

Not really keeping much in the way of crabs Danny. Just a couple red devils from Justin Miller and some fiddler crabs for the kids to ohhh ahhh.

I've been posting most of my newer pics on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer

but I'll try and get to updating this thread soon as well.


----------



## Nismo95

So I noticed back in 2007 you were using vert kit aquariums.. Still keep any of those?? What sizes do you prefer for your thumb/pum setups?? Also.. love those euro front setups always gorgeous!


----------



## sports_doc

Brandon

the verts are all taken down and in a giant stack in my garage , want some ? 

Those verts were all home made, not 'kits', although I am sure someone is making good kits now. 

Thumbs do just perfectly fine in 15H verts. They are a great tank to convert to vert. 

S


----------



## Nismo95

sports_doc said:


> Brandon
> 
> the verts are all taken down and in a giant stack in my garage , want some ?
> 
> Those verts were all home made, not 'kits', although I am sure someone is making good kits now.
> 
> Thumbs do just perfectly fine in 15H verts. They are a great tank to convert to vert.
> 
> S


I'll take them all. Ship em on over to Washington. LOL. Were those 15's? Did you only keep thumbs in them or did you keep pairs of pums as well??


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Haha, bet they are pickup only. 




Nismo95 said:


> I'll take them all. Ship em on over to Washington. LOL. Were those 15's? Did you only keep thumbs in them or did you keep pairs of pums as well??


----------



## sports_doc

Thumbs in the 15H verts, and pums in the 20H vert mostly...

The vivs now are customs.

17x17x30H and 24x17x30H

If you were closer...they would be yours ;-)

S


----------



## Nismo95

Story of my life! Lol. But sweet.. I may go the poor man route of setting up my first rack with 15's and 20's. They looked great


----------



## Kalakole

well i'm just down the road if you're getting rid of them


----------



## sports_doc

ahh Danny. I am sure we can work something out....like free tanks with frog purchase 

Or you could shovel snow


----------



## vivlover10

you guys still have snow?

Wish I had the room for some more tanks.


----------



## Kalakole

Well I would be more than happy to shovel snow if we get more for the winter lol. And i'm not sure i'm looking for a frog purchase at the moment but, if you're offering me a tour.. who knows, maybe something will catch my eye that I cannot leave without .


----------



## sports_doc

Of course you can tour. 

AND, yes, we have snow, lots of it...still at least a foot on the ground although it has been beaten down, rained on, refrozen, etc...

Frozen tundra....


----------



## sports_doc

Its been a while since I updated, I admit it...

I tried to post some video's but I'm too inept to shrink them to the max allowed size/length.

Most of my more recent pictures/vids, I put to my FB page to be honest...

Shawn


[Tried to upload some pics here tonight but got a 'security token missing' error message.... ]


----------



## tachikoma

sports_doc said:


> Of course you can tour.
> 
> AND, yes, we have snow, lots of it...still at least a foot on the ground although it has been beaten down, rained on, refrozen, etc...
> 
> Frozen tundra....


That makes the frog room so much more special, like an escape from the bitter NE winter!


----------



## easternversant

Shawn I'm going to have to put you on my ignore list....I keep coveting your dang frogs!


----------



## stevenhman

Upload em to youtube. I'd be your 'media manager' - even make you a fancy website...as long as I can put my name at the bottom of a list or two....mmuuuahahahaha. 

posted from my phone - sorry for any errors


----------



## zachxbass

Just finished reading through 5 1/2 years of awesome. You seem to know what you're doing most zoos don't have as many cool animals! Keep up the great work. 

I really like that crazy Mantis you posted awhile back. It took me about 30 seconds to realize that was more than a dried up leaf.

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## sports_doc

^ LOL

Thanks

Its an addiction, what can I say. Who needs sleep anyways.?

I keep most of my active pics here on Facebook now:

https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer

Although still try and contribute to the forum discussions, uploading pics to the forums has become a chore. 

Feel free to shoot me an email or FB message. 

Love talking frogs


----------



## sports_doc

stevenhman said:


> Upload em to youtube. I'd be your 'media manager' - even make you a fancy website...as long as I can put my name at the bottom of a list or two....mmuuuahahahaha.
> 
> posted from my phone - sorry for any errors


I need a media manager Steve 

and a FF cx maker LOLOL


----------



## dgibbons1

Your frog room is amazing! My wife would kill me if i had a room that full. It is so clean looking though! Thanks for sharing and for all the pics i love it!


----------



## pavochavo

I LOVE that room! I'm super jealous! 


Robert


----------



## waynowon

sports_doc said:


> Thanks  I am glad you enjoyed looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, so far, so good. Glass is completely dry. The vents are 1.25" on the bottom and the next batch we are going to do them 0.75" to keep in a little more humidity. No fans in my room
> 
> 
> 
> ~60
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/photography/80027-photo-shoot.html
> 
> Ray took some amazing pics for me. I may have to have him over more often....for Pizza and pics.


60 ff cultures a week!!!! oh my goodness. i am sick and tired of doing 2 every sunday. I can't even fathom spending an hour or so dusting them, opening each enclosure, tapping in a bunch, then repeating until the sun rises and its time for work the next day!
don't you ever look at a rack of unfed frogs, and consider downsizing? i have decided if i must put forth the effort, it will be for pums and thumbs. 
don't get me wrong, i would love to have a set up like yours, i would just hate to maintain and feed them all. 
my dream frog used to be azureus until i had them, then vittatus until they bred me out of tank space, then standard imitator, then vanzolini, and now pumillio and benadicta. my future will involve grannies and sylvatica at some point. there is always a new favorite on the horizon, so i may be in your shoes in a decade or so more in the hobby. keep up the superior frogging to keep me humble-war


----------



## sports_doc

FF cultures are a chore, yup. I do 30 on Wed, and 30 on weekend.

Using NEHS media lately.

10-12 bean beetle cultures as well.

Crickets, 5000 at a time...from Ghann's. For the lizards and tree frogs. 

I am looking for a reliable source of termites. Say 2-3000 a month scheduled. If anyone knows someone send me an EMAIL or PM on the Whisperer page.


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## sports_doc




----------



## bastimentos

It's really cool that you are using the straws just like wild breeding projects. What is the diameter of the straws you are using?


----------



## r.avalos

How does the straw method work? My interest has been piqued


----------



## sports_doc

I couldnt find a 'Shipping Care Sheet' although I swear Ive working on one here in the past??? On DB

Anyway I put together a new one.

Here is the link. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.454191538019944.1073741881.343832705722495&type=1

Let me know what you think.


----------



## goof901

sports_doc said:


> I couldnt find a 'Shipping Care Sheet' although I swear Ive working on one here in the past??? On DB
> 
> Anyway I put together a new one.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.454191538019944.1073741881.343832705722495&type=1
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Are you looking for this one?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/71269-shipping-standards.html


----------



## rigel10

Very helpful! Too bad we do not have Phase 22 here!


----------



## sports_doc

At present this thread has had > 150,000 views. 

To those seeing this now.

Please take a few seconds, click on the link below and vote for the Amphibian Breeder Award.

You *CAN *vote for more then one nominee, and *CAN* cast a vote each and every day until 12/31 when the contest officially ends.

Thank you Reptile Report and thank you Dendroboard community.

2013 | The Reptile Report


Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## nate_88

Man I need to get set up something like yours 

King N8 88


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## sports_doc




----------



## rigel10

What a sight! Very very nice! I saved Aguacate pic in my gallery! I'd like to see pictures of vivs too!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Awesome frogs Shawn, and I really like your collage pics. Daddy needs a new pair of pumilio!


----------



## stu&shaz

Bloody Doctors.........they've always got to stuff everything in a ruddy test tube



Stu


----------



## Dendro Dave

stu&shaz said:


> Bloody Doctors.........they've always got to stuff everything in a ruddy test tube
> 
> 
> 
> Stu


It could be worse...


----------



## stu&shaz

Dendro Dave said:


> It could be worse...


Bloody brilliant Dave !!

Shawn sorry mate,I thought a smile would be better than another awesome frogs post, hmm they are though

thanks Dave, I needed that this morn of all mornings

best

Stu


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Very cool Shawn. 

Whenever I see that you`ve posted something I know it`s going to be worth looking at.
I almost made the drive to your place a few years ago, I think it was when you moved your collection to another location. 
My loss for not wanting to make the drive.

I think you`re one of the few moderators that`s never given me any infractions.

I`ll have to work on that.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Shawn I'M torn between Escudo and Rio Colubre, can you send me a pair or 2 of each to evaulate? ...and then I'll get back to you, mmmkay?

I've got a half empty bottle of benadryl, slightly used stick of old spice deodorant, a life sized female mannequin name "Echo", and several trash bags full of ginger ale cans as collateral I can send. 

Oh and...










Really, I'm good for it... eventually


----------



## VoidDiver

Shawn, as someone new to the hobby all I can say is if that is the frog pit then I hope one day I'm going to hell. Haha incredible variety. Are those the 10/20 gallon converted lid tanks? 

Also, I've had my elation tempered slightly at dealing with a chytrid infection received with my few frogs. The tests and meds add up fast. What is your proceduring for assimilating new frogs to your collection post purchase? I can only imagine someone with a collection like that takes things very carefully.


----------



## sports_doc

^ Ty

I've posted this bf in more detail but QT everything. 6 weeks. PCR test at 2 weeks.

Sooo much easier to treat a few frogs in QT than to deal with tearing a tank down or spreading it around.


----------



## sports_doc

^ P otilophus tadpoles









^ Zarayunga









^ Uyama bellies









^ Blue Jeans









^ Sphaerodactylus sputator. Micro geckos that cohabitate with the darts in my vivs









^ S difficilis









^ Polypedates otilophus









^ Babies of Rio Colubre


----------



## extra

Do you use the 60 inch or 72 inch bakers? Seems to be too snug for certain light fixtures?


----------



## Chrisc147

How have I just came across this post? These frogs are all so gorgeous. I can only hope that I can even come close to such a collection someday. Off the top of your head, how much has this whole collection cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sports_doc

Its been a while since I've added to this thread. Sorry guys and gals.

Here are some photos of healthy imports of Dendrobates tinctorius 'Acarai Mountain'


----------



## sports_doc

Atelopus sp 'Leopard' Suriname 










Atelopus spumarius hoogmoedi 'New Locale' Suriname 










Atelopus barbotini


----------



## darterfrog4774

..... Those barbotini.... The purple dream


----------



## sports_doc

Oophaga pumilio 'Rio Bronco' SR Panama


----------



## sports_doc

Dendrobates auratus 'Santa Fe' , locale specific blues from Panama


----------



## sports_doc

VoidDiver said:


> Shawn, as someone new to the hobby all I can say is if that is the frog pit then I hope one day I'm going to hell. Haha incredible variety. Are those the 10/20 gallon converted lid tanks?
> 
> Also, I've had my elation tempered slightly at dealing with a chytrid infection received with my few frogs. The tests and meds add up fast. What is your procedure for assimilating new frogs to your collection post purchase? I can only imagine someone with a collection like that takes things very carefully.


Ty

Everything gets QT in 70L bins or in Kritter Keepers, depending upon the animals. 
Baytril or similar broad spectrum antibiotics are used to treat any wounds or sores.
Panacur/ Ivermectin for internals + metronidazole
Then PCR testing at VETDNA or similar places around the US
The rest is just TLC and tons and tons of food to keep fat stores up.

The plan is to have everything ready for someones permanent digs right out of shipping. I try and get animals from the source, or from only a few trusted friends honestly...


----------



## Dendro Dave

sports_doc said:


> Atelopus sp 'Leopard' Suriname
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atelopus spumarius hoogmoedi 'New Locale' Suriname
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atelopus barbotini


Are these adults? ...or did someone finally get em breeding?


----------



## darterfrog4774

Have you ever considered an automatic feeding system?


----------



## sports_doc

'Robertus '









Female Atelopus in eggs









Male Atelopus sp "Leopard", SPH '15









Ruby eyed tree frogs









New stock SILF


----------



## sports_doc

'Rio Cascajal' White auratus


----------



## sports_doc

'Sante Fe' locale BLUE auratus


----------



## sports_doc

'Robertus' / Pereientu locale tinctorius


----------



## sports_doc

'Charco la Pava' pumilio


----------



## sports_doc

'Rio Bronco' pumilio


----------



## sports_doc

Atelopus barbotini


----------



## sports_doc

'Isla Popa' pumilio


----------



## sports_doc

There has to be an easier way to post photos on this forum!
Either they are too big, or I've got to upload to photobucket first...

PITA. Hello, forums.... Facebook is kicking your buttocks.


----------



## Jungle_John

I agree Shawn! I can only upload one per post. Idk why.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

sports_doc said:


> There has to be an easier way to post photos on this forum!
> Either they are too big, or I've got to upload to photobucket first...
> 
> PITA. Hello, forums.... Facebook is kicking your buttocks.


I use Google Photos. Used to use Picasa but they merged it into Google Photos. The links in Google Photos are ridiculously long but it keeps the pic small and the pic will get bigger when you click on it like it should in the first place using photo tool. It doesn't blow the pic up all huge like Photobucket pics do. I use to have this issue with Photobucket all the time until I switched to Picasa. 
I think images get resized this way idk. There is no picture link like Photobucket though, sadly.You have to click the picture then right click and copy the address. The share link won't work for some reason. There is an app called Picasa Tool by Colifer Labs that I use to upload pics from my phone to Google Photos/Picasa. The Photos app wants to to sync everything and it's a real pain lol. 
Anyway that's what I go through to post pics


----------



## dendrobates99

More pics of the new frog room please. A panoramic view would be great.


----------



## pdfCrazy

sports_doc said:


> There has to be an easier way to post photos on this forum!
> Either they are too big, or I've got to upload to photobucket first...
> 
> PITA. Hello, forums.... Facebook is kicking your buttocks.


I've been saying this for years. Vertical scope, Are you listening?


----------



## roundfrog

A few pages back, you use exo terra ree fern. where do you get this? I can't find it in the us, only on the uk amazon. Nice frogs, btw. Maybe you should send some my way, as it looks like you have a few too many(jk, no more frogs allowed at my house). My shaky feeding hand makes them nice and fat.


----------



## sports_doc

*MY PHOTO PAGE

https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer/photos*


----------



## whitethumb

just use tapatalk, problem solved.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I just upload to Flickr and then go to the photo and click "copy image address" then come here and post it using the lil yellow mountain/moon box or manually type in the image tags. Only takes a minute to grab the photo off flickr, or a photo off the web the same way.

Maybe photobucket has gotten better, but it used to be they seemed to always run out of bandwidth and I've rarely seen that with flickr... I don't even bother trying to upload stuff to the forum itself.


----------



## RichardA

I think its time for some updated pics of the frog room Shawn!


----------

